# Caption This Again!



## Dromond (Nov 12, 2010)

It's the return of the game, Caption This! You all know the rules, so on with round one.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 12, 2010)

Dromond said:


> It's the return of the game, Caption This! You all know the rules, so on with round one.



"You want fries with that?"


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 12, 2010)

Dromond said:


> It's the return of the game, Caption This! You all know the rules, so on with round one.




New meaning to the term "the whole *kit *and caboodle"


----------



## mccormick (Nov 12, 2010)

Dromond said:


> It's the return of the game, Caption This! You all know the rules, so on with round one.



"Kat in the Hat."


----------



## Agent 007 (Nov 12, 2010)

Dromond said:


> It's the return of the game, Caption This! You all know the rules, so on with round one.



"Mortgage crisis forces American homeowners to downsize even further."


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 12, 2010)

Dromond said:


> It's the return of the game, Caption This! You all know the rules, so on with round one.



"Oh noezz..Teh Kittehs N Da Ketuhl iz realz!!"

(For anyone who doesn't get the reference, watch this (youtube vid)
Edit: I don't know the rules on this, so I don't know if lolspeak is allowed  (icanhascheesburger.com, for reference)


----------



## Donna (Nov 12, 2010)

"Look honey, we're trying something different for Thanksgiving dinner this year. Wait until you see what I have to replace the cranberry sauce!"

I can't help but feel bad for the kittens in the picture, though. Their little faces look sooo sad.


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 12, 2010)

Dromond said:


> It's the return of the game, Caption This! You all know the rules, so on with round one.



"I don't know about you guys, but I HATE these new deep dish litterpans!"


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 12, 2010)

Please, don't take us to "The Colonel!" or

Finger Lickin' Good

Yuck! Not really what I would do with such a cute bucket of kittens!


----------



## Dromond (Nov 12, 2010)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> "Oh noezz..Teh Kittehs N Da Ketuhl iz realz!!"
> 
> (For anyone who doesn't get the reference, watch this (youtube vid)
> Edit: I don't know the rules on this, so I don't know if lolspeak is allowed  (icanhascheesburger.com, for reference)



The rule is, no political jokes. Everything else is fair game. Being funny and/or weird helps. If you win (I'm also the judge), I give you rep. The winner is chosen based on what makes me laugh the hardest. My sense of humor is... somewhat odd.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 13, 2010)

Dromond said:


> It's the return of the game, Caption This! You all know the rules, so on with round one.



"a bucketfull of kitties helps the medicine go down" (sung to spoon full of sugar from mary poppins)


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 13, 2010)

"Watch me pull a kitten out of my ha--- Shit! ................It's because I didn't have my wizard hat on, isn't it?  "


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 13, 2010)

Dromond said:


> The rule is, no political jokes. Everything else is fair game. Being funny and/or weird helps. If you win (I'm also the judge), I give you rep. The winner is chosen based on what makes me laugh the hardest. My sense of humor is... somewhat odd.



LOL Thanks! My sense of humor is pretty much sarcastic/goofy. I am a self-proclaimed goofball...makes the days better!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 13, 2010)

This is not exactly what Ralphie and the boys had in mind when asked "Wanna get trashed?"


----------



## frankman (Nov 14, 2010)

Bucket of Klingon repellant.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 15, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> "You want fries with that?"



Da winnah!

Rep is on it's way!


----------



## Dromond (Nov 15, 2010)

_Actual caption:
A baby monkey named Miwa rides a young boar named Uribo in the Fukuchiyama City Zoo, Kyoto Prefecture. Both have been sheltered by the zoo since June after losing their mothers._


----------



## frankman (Nov 15, 2010)

"The American Dream"

NON-POLITICO EDIT: "Riding the Gravy Train"


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 15, 2010)

.....And the winner of the Third Race at Upsandowns Petting Zoo is Stinky the Boar ridden by Monkeyboy, Second is Thinning Hare ridden by Thomaso
Turtle and Third when he finishes will be Sammy the Sloth ridden by Jerimiah Gerbil.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 15, 2010)

"What do you mean 'Stop This Monkey-Business'!? You're boaring!"


----------



## frankman (Nov 15, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> "What do you mean 'Stop This Monkey-Business'!? You're boaring!"



I love you. It's that strong feeling of heterosexual masculine affection I get for those who are punny.


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 16, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> "What do you mean 'Stop This Monkey-Business'!? You're boaring!"



Now _that_ is funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 16, 2010)

"Wow, This New Lice Treatment REALLY Stinks. " 

[/Yeah, I had nothing, but that's too cute/funny _not_ to attempt humor at it.  ]


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 16, 2010)

?I love to go a-wandering, 
Along the mountain track, 
And as I go, I love to sing, 
With my monkey on my back.

Val-deri,Val-dera,
Val-deri,
Val-dera-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha 
Val-deri,Val-dera. 
My monkey on my back"


----------



## Dromond (Nov 16, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> ?I love to go a-wandering,
> Along the mountain track,
> And as I go, I love to sing,
> With my monkey on my back.
> ...



I really thought Rellis was going to win again, but no! One Wicked Angel swoops in at the last minute to steal his thunder! YOU WIN!

Edit: Sadly, I am not able to rep you. Can someone help me out here?


----------



## Dromond (Nov 16, 2010)

_A girl from Japan's lingerie maker Triumph International displays Japan's tourism promotion bra in Tokyo. The bra features a bus guide's uniform-like dark blue bustier style bra with three gold buttons and a wraparound skirt with Japanese map. With a push of each button, a recorded voice message, "Welcome to Japan" will play in three languages of English, Chinese and Korean._


----------



## frankman (Nov 16, 2010)

"It seems like they're marketing the Teletubbies for adults now."


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 16, 2010)

"Introducing our new inflatable bra, with three levels of boost: moderate, extreme, and anime! He'll never want his blow up doll again!"


----------



## nettie (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm not clever enough to offer a caption. Just wanted to say how happy I am to see this thread return!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 16, 2010)

"Dear God, Thank you for these new Asian maps. Sincerely, Men-Folk"


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 17, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I really thought Rellis was going to win again, but no! One Wicked Angel swoops in at the last minute to steal his thunder! YOU WIN!
> 
> Edit: Sadly, I am not able to rep you. Can someone help me out here?



I got her repped for ya!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 17, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I really thought Rellis was going to win again, but no! One Wicked Angel swoops in at the last minute to steal his thunder! YOU WIN!
> 
> Edit: Sadly, I am not able to rep you. Can someone help me out here?





BullseyeB said:


> I got her repped for ya!



Yay! Thanks for the win Dro and to BullseyeB for the rep assist!


----------



## isamarie69 (Nov 17, 2010)

Stepford wives 3rd generation now equipped with a 7'' LCD flatscreen and Ipod/mp3 port. Finally every mans dream girl comes to life. 

Also avalible in plus size. 
Plus size model comes equipped with 24'' flatscreen LCD, surround sound, fully stocked mini refriderator, microwave/toaster oven combo, and remote. 



Thats right bigger is better


----------



## frankman (Nov 17, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> Stepford wives 3rd generation now equipped with a 7'' LCD flatscreen and Ipod/mp3 port. Finally every mans dream girl comes to life.
> 
> Also avalible in plus size.
> Plus size model comes equipped with 24'' flatscreen LCD, surround sound, fully stocked mini refriderator, microwave/toaster oven combo, and remote.
> ...



This just made me grin from ear to ear. one question: does it come with a mute button?


----------



## TinyTum (Nov 17, 2010)

Loving this thread. Sadly I'm not witty enough to think of a good caption.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 18, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> "Introducing our new inflatable bra, with three levels of boost: moderate, extreme, and anime! He'll never want his blow up doll again!"



Da Winnah! Congratulations, and enjoy your rep!


----------



## Dromond (Nov 18, 2010)

_DJ Ruth Flowers, known as "Mamy Rock," poses on November 3 at a music studio in Burbank, California. Flowers, a 69-year-old grandmother hailing from Bristol in England, has been performing at gigs in Europe, but recently has made it big in the US._


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 18, 2010)

"West-SIIII---(errr, I don't think is right, but what the hell!)-ddeee!"


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 18, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _DJ Ruth Flowers, known as "Mamy Rock," poses on November 3 at a music studio in Burbank, California. Flowers, a 69-year-old grandmother hailing from Bristol in England, has been performing at gigs in Europe, but recently has made it big in the US._



"This is what happens when u smoke crack ! ... I'm only 23 mannnnn !!!! "


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 18, 2010)

"It's tricky to rock a rhyme
When you've got gums as old an mine!
It's tricky! Tr-tr-tr-tricky! Trrrrrrrrrricky!"


----------



## frankman (Nov 18, 2010)

"You can take the Floridian out of Florida, dress her up with bling and make her flash gang signs - but no matter what you do, those Florida-old-people's shades remain on like they are surgically grafted to their wrinkly heads."


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 18, 2010)

Dromond said:


>



"Yo homie, I said five tubes of Fixodent! _Five_, dawg....And bring me my weed!"


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 18, 2010)

Now Kanye, I agree wichu, and imma let you finish, but I can do EVERYTHING Beyonce can, and I broke my hip five times. FIVE TIMES!


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 18, 2010)

Dromond said:


>



"I can't see a thing is these infernal spectacles.....is this the bingo hall?"


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry duplicate post


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 18, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Here we have Ruth Flowers next to her invention the MB346 player the precursor to the MP3 player. Invented in 1949 the 42 foot long console housed a 7 piece big band orchestra, a 5 piece Mariachi Band and a Harmonica Player capable of performing 346 tunes between them. Unfortunately the MB346 is no longer in operating condition as all the members inside have passed on.:really sad:


----------



## Paquito (Nov 19, 2010)

Last time I tried to "Get Low" I had to use my Life Alert.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 19, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> "Yo homie, I said five tubes of Fixodent! _Five_, dawg....And bring me my weed!"



We have a winner, congratulations!!!

Your rep is in the mail!


----------



## Dromond (Nov 19, 2010)

The announcement first. I will be moving tomorrow, and I'm not sure what my Internet situation will be at the new place. It may be a bit before I'm back online. I'll try to find an Internet cafe to check in from time to time. Fear not, I will not abandon the game again. When I can get back online, the game will continue. Now, on to the next pic!






_A street toilet keeper hides from the cold wind in a toilet booth in Moscow in 2006. Russia must regain its pre-revolutionary status as the country with the best lavatories in the world, an industry representative has said, decrying the current state of the country's toilets._


----------



## Donna (Nov 19, 2010)

Dromond said:


> [/I]



It's a shitty job, but someone's gotta do it!


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 19, 2010)

_

Russian Paparazzi finally get a photo of Moscow Superman in mid-costume change...
_


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 20, 2010)

_Oswald Chesterfield Cobblepot---More famously known as "The Penguin"---brought to justice today by The Caped Crusader! Authorties are baffled by why he choose such a strange location, but are greatful they can rest easy once again. The Mayor is quoted, stating "Maybe this will prompt him to *chill* out. " _


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 20, 2010)

Donna said:


> It's a shitty job, but someone's gotta do it!



Dang it, Donna. You beat me to it!


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 20, 2010)

Dromond said:


> The announcement first. I will be moving tomorrow, and I'm not sure what my Internet situation will be at the new place. It may be a bit before I'm back online. I'll try to find an Internet cafe to check in from time to time. Fear not, I will not abandon the game again. When I can get back online, the game will continue. Now, on to the next pic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Oh Holy Crap! It's cold out there!"


----------



## hellokitty (Nov 20, 2010)

You sould have seen my last apartment.


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 20, 2010)

This is exactly why you should NEVER pick "Door #1" at the Russian version of "Let's Make A Deal." Doors #2 thru #5 don't appear to be much better, either.


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 20, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> In an effort to show they are serious about Recycling in St Petersburg, These Yuri on the spots have been converted into spacious studio apartments. Heated by methane gas provided by the tenant with proper insulation these units can be made toasty warm after supper of cabbage or Boris' Baked Beans.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 20, 2010)

nitewriter said:


> willowmoon said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## frankman (Nov 20, 2010)

What kind of gameshow is this? Choose A, B or C:






A) American gameshow. Behind one of the other doors lies the chance to win a car. Behind another a trip to Hawaii. Behind the rest sit bums.
B) Russian gameshow: behind all the other doors stand goats. Goats are good enough.
C) Asian gameshow: any minute now, the port-o-potti will be tipped over and the woman will be fed scorpions. Then a confetti canon will go off and everybody will somehow have won an Aibo robot-dog.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 20, 2010)

Dromond said:


>



On the next episode of *House Hunters: Moscow* ~ 

"Ok, I know it's small...but, Honey, just _look_ at that view!"


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 20, 2010)

Yea im frozen to the seat.... a lil warm water please


----------



## Linda (Nov 20, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _._




"Hello? Mother? I can barely here you! I am calling from these new fangled phone booths in the Siberian outback!! What!! Yes tell father I got the gas for the snowblower sitting right here!!"


----------



## GentleSavage (Nov 23, 2010)

Dromond said:


> It's the return of the game, Caption This! You all know the rules, so on with round one.



The magician got much more than he bargained for...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 24, 2010)

Gold-digger Natasha was all agog upon reading Yuri's listed occupation on Match.com as "Bio-Hazard Waste Management"; but then she saw the inside profile pic captioned _me, on the job_.


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey Dro...now that you are back...How about it?


----------



## Dromond (Dec 29, 2010)

PamelaLois said:


> _
> 
> Russian Paparazzi finally get a photo of Moscow Superman in mid-costume change...
> _



Da winnah!



BullseyeB said:


> Hey Dro...now that you are back...How about it?



Nag, nag, nag. 

I'll start a new round tomorrow, k?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 29, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Da winnah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy, You'd better.

Seems like the crowd is gettin' a wee bit restless.


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 29, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Da winnah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm counting on it! Thanks!


----------



## Dromond (Dec 31, 2010)

My apologies for not getting to this. Tomorrow for sure.


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 31, 2010)

Dromond said:


> My apologies for not getting to this. Tomorrow for sure.



You're slippin, man. You're slippin. 

Good things come to those who wait~or at least that is what my mom used to say.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 31, 2010)

_
Laptops, mobile phones and blackberrys are pictured on the altar before a church service at St Lawrence Jewry church, in London. A British church held an unusual ceremony -- a blessing for the mobile phones, laptops and blackberrys of workers in the City of London financial district. The special service at the St Lawrence Jewry church, which dates back to 1136, was attended by around 80 people._


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 31, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _
> Laptops, mobile phones and blackberrys are pictured on the altar before a church service at St Lawrence Jewry church, in London. A British church held an unusual ceremony -- a blessing for the mobile phones, laptops and blackberrys of workers in the City of London financial district. The special service at the St Lawrence Jewry church, which dates back to 1136, was attended by around 80 people._



This is a modern day case of _Back to the Future_. The special service at the St. Lawrence Jewry church dates back to 1136. They were quite forward thinkers back in the old city of London financial district.


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 31, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _
> Laptops, mobile phones and blackberrys are pictured on the altar before a church service at St Lawrence Jewry church, in London. A British church held an unusual ceremony -- a blessing for the mobile phones, laptops and blackberrys of workers in the City of London financial district. The special service at the St Lawrence Jewry church, which dates back to 1136, was attended by around 80 people._



God, Can you hear me now? Good:bow:


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 31, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _
> Laptops, mobile phones and blackberrys are pictured on the altar before a church service at St Lawrence Jewry church, in London. A British church held an unusual ceremony -- a blessing for the mobile phones, laptops and blackberrys of workers in the City of London financial district. The special service at the St Lawrence Jewry church, which dates back to 1136, was attended by around 80 people._



AIM Conversation:


LaptopGuy1: Yo God!

God is Idle
Online: never


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 31, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _
> Laptops, mobile phones and blackberrys are pictured on the altar before a church service at St Lawrence Jewry church, in London. A British church held an unusual ceremony -- a blessing for the mobile phones, laptops and blackberrys of workers in the City of London financial district. The special service at the St Lawrence Jewry church, which dates back to 1136, was attended by around 80 people._




Thou shalt not worship false idols


----------



## Famouslastwords (Dec 31, 2010)

Dromond said:


> _
> Laptops, mobile phones and blackberrys are pictured on the altar before a church service at St Lawrence Jewry church, in London. A British church held an unusual ceremony -- a blessing for the mobile phones, laptops and blackberrys of workers in the City of London financial district. The special service at the St Lawrence Jewry church, which dates back to 1136, was attended by around 80 people._



God I wish I had my blackberry so I could text Suzanne about how boring this ceremony is.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 31, 2010)

"After the _stairway to heaven_ attempt did not work, Pope John Paul the Millionth decided that we'd do something modern. Featured is the attempt to bring him decent Wi-Fi, the assumption being then we could see what it is he _really_ wants. " 

Yup, Got Nothin' again.

But Glad that this is back! :wubu: CTA :wubu:


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 1, 2011)

nitewriter said:


> God, Can you hear me now? Good:bow:



LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bow::bow:


----------



## Dromond (Jan 1, 2011)

nitewriter said:


> God, Can you hear me now? Good:bow:



Winner, hands down. No contest. Your rep is in the mail.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 1, 2011)

_US artist Nate Hill, dressed as a giant panda bear, asks people to punch him in the stomach in order to vent their frustation on a Harlem street in New York. Every week this winter, performance artist Hill dons a panda suit, heads onto the streets, and challenges members of the public to take a swing._


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 1, 2011)

Dromond said:


> _US artist Nate Hill, dressed as a giant panda bear, asks people to punch him in the stomach in order to vent their frustation on a Harlem street in New York. Every week this winter, performance artist Hill dons a panda suit, heads onto the streets, and challenges members of the public to take a swing._



"WWF still means World Wrestling Federation.....right?"


----------



## Paquito (Jan 1, 2011)

No wonder pandas are endangered...


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 1, 2011)

Dromond said:


> _
> Laptops, mobile phones and blackberrys are pictured on the altar before a church service at St Lawrence Jewry church, in London. A British church held an unusual ceremony -- a blessing for the mobile phones, laptops and blackberrys of workers in the City of London financial district. The special service at the St Lawrence Jewry church, which dates back to 1136, was attended by around 80 people._



press "like" for Jeeesus! *said like evangelist Jimmy Swaggert*


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 1, 2011)

Dromond said:


> _US artist Nate Hill, dressed as a giant panda bear, asks people to punch him in the stomach in order to vent their frustation on a Harlem street in New York. Every week this winter, performance artist Hill dons a panda suit, heads onto the streets, and challenges members of the public to take a swing._



Endangered Species, my A**!!!! Take that !!! "POW"


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 1, 2011)

Dromond said:


> The announcement first. I will be moving tomorrow, and I'm not sure what my Internet situation will be at the new place. It may be a bit before I'm back online. I'll try to find an Internet cafe to check in from time to time. Fear not, I will not abandon the game again. When I can get back online, the game will continue. Now, on to the next pic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




the only place i can enjoy the dims paysite with any privacy. oooh it hot in here!


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 1, 2011)

Dromond said:


> _US artist Nate Hill, dressed as a giant panda bear, asks people to punch him in the stomach in order to vent their frustation on a Harlem street in New York. Every week this winter, performance artist Hill dons a panda suit, heads onto the streets, and challenges members of the public to take a swing._



the punishment for pandering


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Jan 1, 2011)

Dromond said:


> _US artist Nate Hill, dressed as a giant panda bear, asks people to punch him in the stomach in order to vent their frustation on a Harlem street in New York. Every week this winter, performance artist Hill dons a panda suit, heads onto the streets, and challenges members of the public to take a swing._



PAGE SIX: NEW YORK DAILY NEWS
unAssociated Press
Katerina G. Berkshire

Andrew Dice Clay Panda, crude 80s comedian that used to sell out Madison Square Garden & has legally changed his name, has been reduced to donning a panda suit and becoming a 'busker'; performing for a pittance alongside plastic, pickle barrel percussionists. Say that three times fast. Why a street performer? He claims he, "supports pandas". Rumors circulate he has a fetish for wearing these fuzzy, seemingly harmless costumes. 

Nevertheless when a female Bronx native passerby jokes, aloud, that his career is extinct, Panda was overheard to sharply quip,
"Yeah, sweetheart, extinct like your sex life! OH!! This get up would look better on you than me! Hey, hey, honey! Remember this, alright? Pandas only EAT bamboo, NOT PEARS you skank!" 

The defunct jokester continued spewing, blistering expletives at the not so innocent woman that drew his fire. The random lady, accompanied by a male friend, to whom Mr. Panda referred to as one of her "Baby Daddies", reached into her companion's gym bag, put on his boxing gloves, and took a few swings at Andrew on the corner of Lenox Avenue & W. 125th Street. 

Opting to take the high road, the young woman parted. She also flashed 'Dice' the international high sign for "get bent", in her wake. But in true Panda fashion, needing to have the last word(s), Andrew grabbed his two toned crotch & shouted in her direction as she hustled down the subway steps,
"Lets kiss & make up, honey! Hey! Once you go black, white & endangered, you never go back! OHhhhhhh!"


ROFLMBAO!!!:doh: I admit, that is sooo wrong and its not quite a 'caption', but I couldn't help it. I lived in Harlem & recognize where the pic was snapped. tee-hee:happy:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 1, 2011)

Dromond said:


> _US artist Nate Hill, dressed as a giant panda bear, asks people to punch him in the stomach in order to vent their frustation on a Harlem street in New York. Every week this winter, performance artist Hill dons a panda suit, heads onto the streets, and challenges members of the public to take a swing._



Witnesses of the incident are quoted as saying "he just walked up and introduced himself as pedobear and she started swinging."


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 3, 2011)

"Hey little girl. I got a piece of bamboo for ya!"


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 3, 2011)

Dromond said:


>



Her panda pimp hand is strong.


----------



## mz_puss (Jan 3, 2011)

Dromond said:


> _US artist Nate Hill, dressed as a giant panda bear, asks people to punch him in the stomach in order to vent their frustation on a Harlem street in New York. Every week this winter, performance artist Hill dons a panda suit, heads onto the streets, and challenges members of the public to take a swing._



the evil dastardly professors giant hand, could not break through super pandas invisible shield ! no matter how flustered she became, she was no match for SUPER PANDA !!!!!!!
she grinned manically , became red cheeked and continued trying to ware down the shield !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Proner (Jan 3, 2011)

Dromond said:


> _US artist Nate Hill, dressed as a giant panda bear, asks people to punch him in the stomach in order to vent their frustation on a Harlem street in New York. Every week this winter, performance artist Hill dons a panda suit, heads onto the streets, and challenges members of the public to take a swing._



You could hit wherever you want except under the belt, Pandas have reproductive issues you know.


----------



## frankman (Jan 3, 2011)

The latest in masturbation metaphors: punching the panda.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 3, 2011)

is that panda a masochist or is his finger just glad to see her?


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 3, 2011)

Proner said:


> You could hit wherever you want except under the belt, Pandas have reproductive issues you know.



maybe because the genitals get mistaken for hands a lot hehe.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 3, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Her panda pimp hand is strong.



This was a tough round to judge, so many good choices. Honorable mention goes to Katerina for her news story "caption," but NancyGirl gets the win! Congratulations!

Edit: Blargh. I can't rep you. Can I get a rep assist, please?


----------



## Dromond (Jan 3, 2011)

_In this Thursday, Dec. 23, 2010 picture, Josiah Waikiki, 2, cries as he sits with a man dressed as Santa Claus in Las Cruces, N.M_


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 3, 2011)

Nancy Girl's Rep is covered


----------



## Dromond (Jan 3, 2011)

Muchas gracias!


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Jan 3, 2011)

Dromond said:


> This was a tough round to judge, so many good choices. Honorable mention goes to Katerina for her news story "caption," but NancyGirl gets the win! Congratulations!
> 
> Edit: Blargh. I can't rep you. Can I get a rep assist, please?




Whoo-hoo! Thx. for the honorable mention, Dromand.:bow:


----------



## frankman (Jan 3, 2011)

"There just wasn't any amount of candy canes that could make up for the sheer indignity." 

View attachment capt_5a069854830c4ccca8cc2148de89dccd-5a069854830c4ccca8cc2148de89dccd-0.jpg


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Jan 3, 2011)

Dromond said:


> _In this Thursday, Dec. 23, 2010 picture, Josiah Waikiki, 2, cries as he sits with a man dressed as Santa Claus in Las Cruces, N.M_



"Waaaaaaaahhhh! Santa's passed out again an, an, and he's drooling on my shoulder, Mommmmm-meeeeee! Waaaaaaaahhhhh!!"


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 3, 2011)

"Waaaaaaahhhhhhh! Santa smells like onions and Aspercreme!"


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 3, 2011)

Dromond said:


> _In this Thursday, Dec. 23, 2010 picture, Josiah Waikiki, 2, cries as he sits with a man dressed as Santa Claus in Las Cruces, N.M_



"Hmmmmm, someone needs a diaper change......Santaaaaa?"


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 4, 2011)

Dromond said:


> _In this Thursday, Dec. 23, 2010 picture, Josiah Waikiki, 2, cries as he sits with a man dressed as Santa Claus in Las Cruces, N.M_



*sings* I'm getting nothin' for Christmas, Mommy and Daddy are mad, I'm getting nothin' for Christmas, Cuz I ain't been nothin' but bad!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 4, 2011)

"WHOA SANTA! Boundaries! ....._AHHH STRANGER DANGER_!"


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 4, 2011)

Silent Night....Not


----------



## Dromond (Jan 4, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> "WHOA SANTA! Boundaries! ....._AHHH STRANGER DANGER_!"



This made me laugh. Don't ask me why.

You win!!


----------



## Dromond (Jan 4, 2011)

_This handout photo provided by the Riverside County Animal Services Monday, Dec. 27, 2010, shows 8-month-old German Shepherd "Rebel," who got his head stuck in a 18-inch block wall. Officers were able to free the puppy an hour later._


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 4, 2011)

Dromond said:


> _This handout photo provided by the Riverside County Animal Services Monday, Dec. 27, 2010, shows 8-month-old German Shepherd "Rebel," who got his head stuck in a 18-inch block wall. Officers were able to free the puppy an hour later._




"You HAVE to see this totally new species of Deer I shot when I was hunting last week!"


----------



## Linda (Jan 4, 2011)

Dromond said:


> _This handout photo provided by the Riverside County Animal Services Monday, Dec. 27, 2010, shows 8-month-old German Shepherd "Rebel," who got his head stuck in a 18-inch block wall. Officers were able to free the puppy an hour later._





Come on you sucker!! You think you can hit me with that pie! I dare ya...no I double dog dare ya!


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 4, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Here's my screen test. :bounce: ACTION "There's no need to fear UnderDog is here! I'm Flying!!!" CUT What do you mean the blue screen cut out???


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 4, 2011)

Dromond said:


> _This handout photo provided by the Riverside County Animal Services Monday, Dec. 27, 2010, shows 8-month-old German Shepherd "Rebel," who got his head stuck in a 18-inch block wall. Officers were able to free the puppy an hour later._



_Original concept art for Pink Floyd's 'Another Brick In The Wall' upsets PETA activists._


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 4, 2011)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> _Original concept art for Pink Floyd's 'Another Brick In The Wall' upsets PETA activists._



LOL, this I liked!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 4, 2011)

"..And here I thought the cone on my head was bad. I Swear I'll never lick my stitches again! "


xD


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 4, 2011)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> _Original concept art for Pink Floyd's 'Another Brick In The Wall' upsets PETA activists._



LOL LOL This was funny!!!!!!!

I don't think I can top this one! I repped ya for it!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 4, 2011)

Dromond said:


> This made me laugh. Don't ask me why.
> 
> You win!!


ZOMG! I didn't notice this! O.O 

<3 YAY.


And YAY FOR THE THREAD NOT DYING TWO POSTS LATER!


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 4, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> ZOMG! I didn't notice this! O.O
> 
> <3 YAY.
> 
> ...



Congrats! It was a good one!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 5, 2011)

Dromond said:


>



"Whatever...It was cute when Pooh did it."


----------



## frankman (Jan 5, 2011)

"The hard part was actually building the wall _around_ the dog."


----------



## Dromond (Jan 5, 2011)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> _Original concept art for Pink Floyd's 'Another Brick In The Wall' upsets PETA activists._



You pretty much won this round walking away. Congrats!


----------



## Dromond (Jan 5, 2011)

_
NYU photography professor Wafaa Bilal displays the digital camera mount, which he has had implanted in the back of his head as part of a year-long art project, at his apartment in New York December 7, 2010. The concept of the project, titled "The 3rd I", is based on the idea of capturing things subjectively, without the interference of a viewfinder, according to Bilal. For the next year, images from the camera will be streamed over the internet and at a museum in Qatar which commissioned this project._


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 5, 2011)

Alright Mom, NOW who has eyes in the back of their head?


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 5, 2011)

Dromond said:


>



"Hindsight is currently set to 720x480 pixels." also 

"Don't pixel at it; it'll never get well!"


----------



## Donna (Jan 5, 2011)

Dromond said:


>



Resistance really is futile.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 5, 2011)

Dromond said:


> You pretty much won this round walking away. Congrats!



Awesome! Thanks


----------



## frankman (Jan 5, 2011)

Donna said:


> Resistance really is futile.



I concede. You beat me to the nerd punch.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 5, 2011)

Dromond said:


> _
> NYU photography professor Wafaa Bilal displays the digital camera mount, which he has had implanted in the back of his head as part of a year-long art project, at his apartment in New York December 7, 2010. The concept of the project, titled "The 3rd I", is based on the idea of capturing things subjectively, without the interference of a viewfinder, according to Bilal. For the next year, images from the camera will be streamed over the internet and at a museum in Qatar which commissioned this project._



i have the feeling that someone is screwing with my head.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 5, 2011)

Third Eye (not so) Blind


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 5, 2011)

/Second Guessed Self and Withdraws Statement


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 6, 2011)

Dromond said:


> _
> NYU photography professor Wafaa Bilal displays the digital camera mount, which he has had implanted in the back of his head as part of a year-long art project, at his apartment in New York December 7, 2010. The concept of the project, titled "The 3rd I", is based on the idea of capturing things subjectively, without the interference of a viewfinder, according to Bilal. For the next year, images from the camera will be streamed over the internet and at a museum in Qatar which commissioned this project._



Further proof that men ARE wired differently than women.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 7, 2011)

Dromond said:


> _
> NYU photography professor Wafaa Bilal displays the digital camera mount, which he has had implanted in the back of his head as part of a year-long art project, at his apartment in New York December 7, 2010. The concept of the project, titled "The 3rd I", is based on the idea of capturing things subjectively, without the interference of a viewfinder, according to Bilal. For the next year, images from the camera will be streamed over the internet and at a museum in Qatar which commissioned this project._



The original "Husband Lo-Jak" system


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 7, 2011)

When I go to DoJo to get my Uniform, I tell man I wear size 6 and 7/8 hat.
What does he give me? Size 7/8 hat!!! What does he think I am? Pinhead?
........Don't answer that!!!:doh:


----------



## Dromond (Jan 7, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> The original "Husband Lo-Jak" system



Dah winnah!

Your rep is in the mail.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 7, 2011)

_A customer tries on a pair of jeans in a "Desigual" store in Barcelona. "Desigual" clothing company in San Sebastian, Barcelona and Marbella welcomed customers to queue outside shops in their underwear with an offer of free clothes on the first day of the winter sales, Friday._


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 7, 2011)

"I'm sure I forgot something this morning.....OH SHIT, CLOTHES!"


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 7, 2011)

"Looks like we're all having one of those go shopping in your underwear dreams."


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 7, 2011)

Dromond said:


> _A customer tries on a pair of jeans in a "Desigual" store in Barcelona. "Desigual" clothing company in San Sebastian, Barcelona and Marbella welcomed customers to queue outside shops in their underwear with an offer of free clothes on the first day of the winter sales, Friday._



It looks like we have a winner for our next episode of What Not To Wear.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 8, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Dah winnah!
> 
> Your rep is in the mail.



Woohoo!!!!! Thanks!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 8, 2011)

Dromond said:


>



*MOM?!*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 8, 2011)

Dromond said:


>



Sure these skinny jeans make my ass look great...but will they go with my hat???


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 8, 2011)

The New Craze Today! Clothing "Rental" Shops! 

No time to dress? No time for STRESS! Rent-a-Clothes! For those always on the go who need to _always_ look hip. 

[not available at a town near you.]


----------



## hellokitty (Jan 8, 2011)

The fitting rooms are full. Mind if I just put this on here?


----------



## frankman (Jan 8, 2011)

Store-Squatting is an increasingly popular lifestyle.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jan 8, 2011)

This store has the biggest dressing rooms I've ever seen.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 9, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *MOM?!*



I laughed hard when I saw this caption. Winner by a mile!

And, of course, I cannot rep you. I have to stop repping those delicious pics of yours, so I can rep you here when you win.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 9, 2011)

There was no caption for this photo. I guess words failed them.

BTW, that's a sex doll.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 9, 2011)

Dromond said:


> I laughed hard when I saw this caption. Winner by a mile!
> 
> And, of course, I cannot rep you. I have to stop repping those delicious pics of yours, so I can rep you here when you win.



WOOT! Thanks, Dro!

As for posting pics - whachootalkin'bout Dro?? Seriously, I haven't posted anything since early November, lol.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 9, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> As for posting pics - whachootalkin'bout Dro?? Seriously, I haven't posted anything since early November, lol.



Then it's about time you posted one, don't you think?


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 9, 2011)

Dromond said:


> There was no caption for this photo. I guess words failed them.
> 
> BTW, that's a sex doll.



Sid: "You know this girl has held this pose for the last 4 hours!
Ernie: "Yeah, I wonder where She got that raised Goodyear Tattoo on her left thigh?"


----------



## Fat Brian (Jan 9, 2011)

I got her for you.


----------



## frankman (Jan 10, 2011)

The real question is, if you order one, do they throw in the table free of charge?


----------



## mango (Jan 10, 2011)

Dromond said:


> There was no caption for this photo. I guess words failed them.
> 
> BTW, that's a sex doll.



*MOM?!*


----------



## Dromond (Jan 10, 2011)

mango said:


> *MOM?!*



Obviously this photo wasn't appreciated. In my defense, my source mostly had photos of the Gabrielle Giffords shooting story on display, and there is just nothing funny about that. I had to dig to find this one. Meh.

Oh yeah, Mango, you get the rep for this round. It wasn't funny the second time, but you haven't participated much so I took pity on you.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 10, 2011)

_Dr. Debbie Douglas, curator of Science and Technology, touches one of William Parker's 1972 Plasma Sculptures on display at the MIT 150 Exhibition at the MIT Museum, celebrating Massachusetts Institute of Technology's 150 year anniversary, in Cambridge, Massachusetts January 7, 2011._


----------



## frankman (Jan 10, 2011)

In reality, getting the grease on the lightning is not as easy as the song makes it out to be.


----------



## Zoom (Jan 10, 2011)

Dromond said:


>


"The hand is quicker than the OWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!"


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 10, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Thing! Stop teasing the electric IUD!!!
> Gomez, He meant no harm.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 11, 2011)

Dromond said:


>



DATELINE: Mattel, CA 2011...Barbie, toy icon and role model to little girls everywhere, has fallen on hard times. During this troubling economy the famous young woman of many careers has resorted to porn to boost her sales. When questioned about making such a drastic move Barbie had this to say, "Oh my God! My sales are totally down by 75%. I thought soft core porn would bring more of my adult fans to the market but, like, so far they just want to know if Ken's junk is really all plastic!" 

Mattel had no comment at this time.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 11, 2011)

Dromond said:


>



_Smurfing_ Smurf Theft Detectors! Caught me blue handed!


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 11, 2011)

The employee training video intro for "Spencer's Gifts" ....


----------



## Dromond (Jan 11, 2011)

willowmoon said:


> The employee training video intro for "Spencer's Gifts" ....



You're a winner!


----------



## Dromond (Jan 11, 2011)

_A man carries a lamb home as he drives on a motorcycle in the municipality of San Antonio de Los Banos in Havana, Cuba, Thursday Jan 6, 2011._


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 11, 2011)

Dromond said:


> As Grand Prize Winner in Cuba's Million Peso Lottery, Flacko the Lamb hires a Chauffeur to take him toThe best Grassland on the Island for a meal fit for a Ewe.:eat1:


----------



## frankman (Jan 11, 2011)

Scene from a low budget remake of the motorcycle diaries.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 11, 2011)

"Just Me and The Misses! "


----------



## Fat Brian (Jan 11, 2011)

Its just me and ewe baby.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jan 11, 2011)

Why does this backpack poop so much ? And what did I do with that lamb ?


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 11, 2011)

Dromond said:


> _A man carries a lamb home as he drives on a motorcycle in the municipality of San Antonio de Los Banos in Havana, Cuba, Thursday Jan 6, 2011._



5 Minutes Earlier:

Lamb sticks it's thumb out, guy pulls over.

Guy: Where you going?

Lamb: Baaaaaaah-amas

Guy: Climb on!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 11, 2011)

Dromond said:


>



Silence of the Lambs.....Due to swallowing a bug.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 12, 2011)

After having one too many cervezas, Jose was unaware that his girlfriend was still back at the bar~though he liked the way she whispered sweet nothings in his ear.


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 12, 2011)

"Much Ado About Mutton: The Movie!" -- Shakespeare would be proud.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 12, 2011)

Dromond said:


> _A man carries a lamb home as he drives on a motorcycle in the municipality of San Antonio de Los Banos in Havana, Cuba, Thursday Jan 6, 2011._



Now see how you like it! Suffer, bitch!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 12, 2011)

Dromond said:


> _A man carries a lamb home as he drives on a motorcycle in the municipality of San Antonio de Los Banos in Havana, Cuba, Thursday Jan 6, 2011._



When I saw the rack on that lamb I just had to pull over.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 12, 2011)

Dromond said:


> _A man carries a lamb home as he drives on a motorcycle in the municipality of San Antonio de Los Banos in Havana, Cuba, Thursday Jan 6, 2011._



Riding on my mutton chopper.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 12, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> Its just me and ewe baby.





Famouslastwords said:


> Riding on my mutton chopper.



These are both so good, I can't choose. So, I declare this round a tie. You both win! :bow: :bow:


----------



## Dromond (Jan 12, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> "Just Me and The Misses! "



Honorable mention goes to YPP for this caption.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 12, 2011)

_The 10th annual "No Pants Subway Ride" on Sunday saw hundreds of New York strap-hangers shed outer garments from the waist down, even as they wore seasonally-appropriate jackets, scarves, earmuffs and other winter garb on their upper halves._


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 12, 2011)

Dromond said:


> _The 10th annual "No Pants Subway Ride" on Sunday saw hundreds of New York strap-hangers shed outer garments from the waist down, even as they wore seasonally-appropriate jackets, scarves, earmuffs and other winter garb on their upper halves._



Laughing my ass off as I am suddenly VERRRRRY happy I decided it was too cold for me to participate. This very well could have been a picture of me on Sunday -- now Caption That! LOL

(No not an entry just an observance  )


----------



## Fat Brian (Jan 12, 2011)

Dromond said:


> These are both so good, I can't choose. So, I declare this round a tie. You both win! :bow: :bow:



Thank you very much.


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 13, 2011)

Dromond said:


> _The 10th annual "No Pants Subway Ride" on Sunday saw hundreds of New York strap-hangers shed outer garments from the waist down, even as they wore seasonally-appropriate jackets, scarves, earmuffs and other winter garb on their upper halves._



*Lights go out*

Woman: Touch me, you die!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 13, 2011)

"Invisa-Pants" Tester Gawked At and Talked about. Public "Not sure" they'll be quite the sensation the company hoped for.
[Film at 10]


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 13, 2011)

The Empress's New Capri's


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 13, 2011)

Dromond said:


> _The 10th annual "No Pants Subway Ride" on Sunday saw hundreds of New York strap-hangers shed outer garments from the waist down, even as they wore seasonally-appropriate jackets, scarves, earmuffs and other winter garb on their upper halves._



_Coming Soon! The porn parody of 'The Midnight Meat Train'._


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 13, 2011)

Dromond said:


> _The 10th annual "No Pants Subway Ride" on Sunday saw hundreds of New York strap-hangers shed outer garments from the waist down, even as they wore seasonally-appropriate jackets, scarves, earmuffs and other winter garb on their upper halves._



This is one subway you don't wanna ask for the $5 footlong on.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 14, 2011)

Famouslastwords said:


> This is one subway you don't wanna ask for the $5 footlong on.



Winner!

Sadly, I cannot rep you. Rep help, please.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 14, 2011)

This picture has no caption.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 14, 2011)

"Oprah Sex Doll! Now with your choice of clothing! Retro Momma, or Midnight Ninja. "

[/Goingtohell]


----------



## Fat Brian (Jan 14, 2011)

Oprah is demonstrating "The Big O" to her audience.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 14, 2011)

My ego is thiiiiiiiiiiis big.


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 14, 2011)

Dromond said:


> My Girdle is KILLING me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frankman (Jan 14, 2011)

Don't cry for me Argentinaaaaaaaah


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 14, 2011)

I am so happy the pink sequin skirt fit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 15, 2011)

I am Woman, hear me ROAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 15, 2011)

Woman gasps at giant invisible newspaper


----------



## Dromond (Jan 15, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> "Oprah Sex Doll! Now with your choice of clothing! Retro Momma, or Midnight Ninja. "
> 
> [/Goingtohell]



You win!

Alas, I am imrepotent. I cannot reward you. Someone help a guy out and rep this young lady, please?


----------



## Dromond (Jan 15, 2011)

There will be a new round posted on Monday. The picture pickings are mighty poor. Hopefully the new week will improve things.


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 15, 2011)

Dromond said:


> You win!
> 
> Alas, I am imrepotent. I cannot reward you. Someone help a guy out and rep this young lady, please?



Got her for ya!


----------



## Dromond (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you! :happy:


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 16, 2011)

Dromond said:


> There will be a new round posted on Monday. The picture pickings are mighty poor. Hopefully the new week will improve things.



Have a good weekend, Dro! Thanks for the thread!:bow:


----------



## Dromond (Jan 17, 2011)

_A model presents a creation from O Estudio's collection during the Fashion Rio Winter 2011 in Rio de Janeiro January 15, 2011_


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 17, 2011)

Dromond said:


>



"It's a little uncomfortable but my cell reception kicks ass!"


----------



## Fat Brian (Jan 17, 2011)

This isn't part of the contest, but doesn't this just say it all about the fashion industry ? I mean, they have removed all humanity from her, replacing her face with what looks like a digitized skull. I'm going to put a coat rack on a remote controlled chassis and sell it to fashion designers, it seems to be more their style.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 17, 2011)

Tabloid: Hannibal Lecter's wife out for afternoon tea and shopping.


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 17, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Ladies is your skin dull and lifeless? Now throught the miracle of space age Polymer technology we give you the Petrified Polyurethane Puss. Special Facets give your Face a Diamondlike shine and just as hard. Only $99.95 Act today don't delay, From those wonderful folks who brought you the Garden Weasel


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 17, 2011)

Picasso alive, well and caught graffitiing innocent womans face :happy:


----------



## Dromond (Jan 20, 2011)

Ernest Nagel said:


> "It's a little uncomfortable but my cell reception kicks ass!"



A few days late, but you are a winner nonetheless!


----------



## Dromond (Jan 20, 2011)

_
William Chavarriaga, 49-year-old cleaner at the Olaya Herrera Airport, poses as a cartoon character "Popeye the Sailor" during an interview with local media in Medellin January 17, 2011. Chavarriaga, who looks like the character Popeye, said he has been entertaining his friends and colleagues from the past 30 years. He said he continues playing Popeye because he likes the attention._


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 20, 2011)

Dromond said:


> _
> William Chavarriaga, 49-year-old cleaner at the Olaya Herrera Airport, poses as a cartoon character "Popeye the Sailor" during an interview with local media in Medellin January 17, 2011. Chavarriaga, who looks like the character Popeye, said he has been entertaining his friends and colleagues from the past 30 years. He said he continues playing Popeye because he likes the attention._



Didn't he make a cameo at the end of Beetlejuice?


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 20, 2011)

Dromond said:


> _
> William Chavarriaga, 49-year-old cleaner at the Olaya Herrera Airport, poses as a cartoon character "Popeye the Sailor" during an interview with local media in Medellin January 17, 2011. Chavarriaga, who looks like the character Popeye, said he has been entertaining his friends and colleagues from the past 30 years. He said he continues playing Popeye because he likes the attention._



Eef you have any questions, you may talk to my hands. The left one is Packo and The right one is Manuel. Allright, sallright!


----------



## Linda (Jan 21, 2011)

Dromond said:


>




Olive Oil still finds me sexy after all of these years!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 21, 2011)

Dromond said:


> _
> William Chavarriaga, 49-year-old cleaner at the Olaya Herrera Airport, poses as a cartoon character "Popeye the Sailor" during an interview with local media in Medellin January 17, 2011. Chavarriaga, who looks like the character Popeye, said he has been entertaining his friends and colleagues from the past 30 years. He said he continues playing Popeye because he likes the attention._




Do ya know what happen when Jesus went to Mount Olive?

What?

Popeye beat the shit outta him!


----------



## frankman (Jan 22, 2011)

"Trustworthy sources told us his mother is still proud as ever."


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 22, 2011)

OMG Fifi! Did you see that guy? 

OMG yeah! I totally did!

Whad'ya think?

I'd do him. 

Me too.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 22, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> OMG Fifi! Did you see that guy?
> 
> OMG yeah! I totally did!
> 
> ...



heh. Cute. Also, winner! Your rep is on it's way!


----------



## Dromond (Jan 22, 2011)

_This illustration file photo shows a model wearing a high-tech thermal bra. Government buildings in South Korea have to keep the office temperature below 18 degrees Celsius (64 degrees Fahrenheit) and state employees are encouraged to wear thermal underwear to battle the cold._


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 22, 2011)

Dromond said:


> heh. Cute. Also, winner! Your rep is on it's way!



LOL thanks


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 22, 2011)

Dromond said:


>



What Bjork wore under her infamous swan dress.


----------



## Donna (Jan 22, 2011)

Dromond said:


>



Please clarify, my mammory is a little fuzzy.


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 22, 2011)

Dromond said:


> This is David Attenborough, Here we have a BBW Chicklet. She is 2-3 days old and just getting her coat of down. As time goes on her feeder parents will give her three times her weight a day in Chineese Buffets & Scooter Pies that downy coating will moult off her to be replaced with a Blue XXL fleece track suit.:shocked:


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 23, 2011)

Dromond said:


> "In his later years Popeye painfully discovered that spinach and hemorrhoids do NOT mix well for him."
> 
> I know I'm too late but couldn't pass this one up.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 23, 2011)

Dromond said:


> /QUOTE]
> 
> Introducing new Dependz product for excessive lactation, Super Absorbent NipEndz!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 23, 2011)

Lawd, have mercy, KFC must be running out of chicken


----------



## Paquito (Jan 23, 2011)

When wet t-shirt contests become DEADLY.


----------



## frankman (Jan 24, 2011)

3 bunnies and 2 chilli peppers have to die for each fuzzy bra. I really can't support this, take em all off.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 24, 2011)

...This is what happens when Moogles like their women shaved.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 24, 2011)

Donna said:


> Please clarify, my mammory is a little fuzzy.



Boob puns get me every time. Winner!


----------



## Dromond (Jan 24, 2011)

Donna said:


> Please clarify, my mammory is a little fuzzy.



You win! Boob puns get me every time.

Because of the database going all weird, I don't know if I repped you or not. In any case, I can't now.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 24, 2011)

Dromond said:


> You win! Boob puns get me every time.
> 
> Because of the database going all weird, I don't know if I repped you or not. In any case, I can't now.



I got her for ya - just in case Dro!


----------



## Dromond (Jan 24, 2011)

You are such a sweetie. :wubu:


----------



## Dromond (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm on the lookout for an understudy. Someone who wouldn't mind taking the game from time to time, so I don't get burnt out. PM me if you are interested and are willing to make the time commitment. Thanks!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 24, 2011)

As the newly hired understudy for our esteemed threadmaster, Dromond, I will try my hand at finding good pictures for our amusement. 

Unfortunately, this image did not have a caption because I would love to know the story behind it. 

Caption away!!! 

View attachment 6026.jpg


----------



## Dromond (Jan 24, 2011)

Excellent choice! :bow:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 24, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Excellent choice! :bow:



Thank you! I'm glad you approve.


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 24, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> As the newly hired understudy for our esteemed threadmaster, Dromond, I will try my hand at finding good pictures for our amusement.
> 
> Unfortunately, this image did not have a caption because I would love to know the story behind it.
> 
> Caption away!!!



You can definately tell who the Alpha Males are here.


----------



## penguin (Jan 24, 2011)

The Human Centipede 2: Coming to a theatre near you soon.


----------



## Linda (Jan 24, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> As the newly hired understudy for our esteemed threadmaster, Dromond, I will try my hand at finding good pictures for our amusement.
> 
> Unfortunately, this image did not have a caption because I would love to know the story behind it.
> 
> Caption away!!!





Jimmy! Dr. Heiter said we could play with his new pet, but how do you leap frog a centipede?


----------



## frankman (Jan 24, 2011)

Where did they get a picture of my Friday night?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 24, 2011)

"This is totally not what I meant by riding the Train, But alright! "


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 24, 2011)

Someone stole my human centipede joke. Will be back with a when I have something clever to say.


----------



## Alicia33 (Jan 25, 2011)

The game of leap frog sure has changed over the years hasn't it?


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 25, 2011)

When "duck and cover" goes wrong! Learning from Polish civil defense failures.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 25, 2011)

"Honest guys, this _is_ how they taught us to play leap frog in Catholic school!"


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 25, 2011)

I thought the saying was See No Evil, Hear No Evil, Speak No Evil. Not See No Evil, Hear No Evil, Speak No Evil, TAKE IT LIKE A MAN, BITCH!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey guys! I have a secret to tell you...it's of the buttmost importance!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 26, 2011)

You gave the hear no evil, say and see no evil wrong. It's "smell it, eat it, take it!"


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 27, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> "Honest guys, this _is_ how they taught us to play leap frog in Catholic school!"



Well, while I immediately thought of the human centipede and nitewriter's caption made me giggle, I chose BullseyeB's caption as my favorite and worthy of this round's rep! :bow: But still very funny, everyone! 

Now, I shall hand it back over to Dromond for the next round and pop back in as his understudy whenever he should request my assistance.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 27, 2011)

And can I just say that I have no idea what this statue represents or for what it was made, but HOW can anyone NOT think it's the most giggle-worthy statue they have ever seen?! I mean, think about...there was probably a whole committee of people with obviously enough budget for such a thing, and--not only did this concept SOUND like a good idea in discussions about the statue--you know that had sketches and drawings that had to get approved as the process went on and then they chiseled THAT into mother-effing GRANITE. How does that even happen?!?


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 28, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Well, while I immediately thought of the human centipede and nitewriter's caption made me giggle, I chose BullseyeB's caption as my favorite and worthy of this round's rep! :bow: But still very funny, everyone!
> 
> Now, I shall hand it back over to Dromond for the next round and pop back in as his understudy whenever he should request my assistance.



WooHoo, Thanks!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 28, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> And can I just say that I have no idea what this statue represents or for what it was made, but HOW can anyone NOT think it's the most giggle-worthy statue they have ever seen?! I mean, think about...there was probably a whole committee of people with obviously enough budget for such a thing, and--not only did this concept SOUND like a good idea in discussions about the statue--you know that had sketches and drawings that had to get approved as the process went on and then they chiseled THAT into mother-effing GRANITE. How does that even happen?!?



I snapped a picture at the St. Louis Zoo about 4 years ago and though I can't find my picture, I was able to find it online. I was like, "what the heck were they thinking?" lol Posting it..as just a response to this conversation and not part of the captioning lol


----------



## Lamia (Jan 28, 2011)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> I snapped a picture at the St. Louis Zoo about 4 years ago and though I can't find my picture, I was able to find it online. I was like, "what the heck were they thinking?" lol Posting it..as just a response to this conversation and not part of the captioning lol



I would have to caption this "The zoo doesn't pay for itself".


----------



## Dromond (Jan 28, 2011)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> I snapped a picture at the St. Louis Zoo about 4 years ago and though I can't find my picture, I was able to find it online. I was like, "what the heck were they thinking?" lol Posting it..as just a response to this conversation and not part of the captioning lol



Congratulations, you've just volunteered to judge the next round!


----------



## frankman (Jan 28, 2011)

The owner of the St Louis Zoo showing Popo the chimp just what erectus means.


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 28, 2011)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> I snapped a picture at the St. Louis Zoo about 4 years ago and though I can't find my picture, I was able to find it online. I was like, "what the heck were they thinking?" lol Posting it..as just a response to this conversation and not part of the captioning lol



Marlin Perkins trying out a new Co-Host for Wild Kingdom after a falling out with Jim Fowler:shocked:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 28, 2011)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> I snapped a picture at the St. Louis Zoo about 4 years ago and though I can't find my picture, I was able to find it online. I was like, "what the heck were they thinking?" lol Posting it..as just a response to this conversation and not part of the captioning lol



Is that a banana in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?

(Yeah...that statue is just as bad...LMAO)


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 28, 2011)

And I can't help wishing I could see a side view...is that bad? :doh:


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 28, 2011)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> I snapped a picture at the St. Louis Zoo about 4 years ago and though I can't find my picture, I was able to find it online. I was like, "what the heck were they thinking?" lol Posting it..as just a response to this conversation and not part of the captioning lol



"Take your stinking paws off me, you damned dirty ape!"


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 29, 2011)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> I snapped a picture at the St. Louis Zoo about 4 years ago and though I can't find my picture, I was able to find it online. I was like, "what the heck were they thinking?" lol Posting it..as just a response to this conversation and not part of the captioning lol



"yes bobo, just like that, you peel it just like a banana . . . "


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 29, 2011)

A _"Behind The Scenes_" look at "Dances with Apes!"


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 30, 2011)

frankman said:


> The owner of the St Louis Zoo showing Popo the chimp just what erectus means.



This totally made me LOL..so, we have a winnuh!


----------



## frankman (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't know if it was my responsibility in the first place, but I figured even if it wasn't, Dro wouldn't mind, so I'm rebooting this awesome thread!

The picture title was Weird theme restaurants in Asia. My suggestion to you: be funnier than that. 

View attachment weird-theme-restaurants-in-asia-images_4307_4329.jpg


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 5, 2011)

frankman said:


> I don't know if it was my responsibility in the first place, but I figured even if it wasn't, Dro wouldn't mind, so I'm rebooting this awesome thread!
> 
> The picture title was Weird theme restaurants in Asia. My suggestion to you: be funnier than that.




"What's everyone doing? My hat's steamed up, I can't see!"


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 5, 2011)

frankman said:


> I don't know if it was my responsibility in the first place, but I figured even if it wasn't, Dro wouldn't mind, so I'm rebooting this awesome thread!
> 
> The picture title was Weird theme restaurants in Asia. My suggestion to you: be funnier than that.



"what a dickhead!"


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 5, 2011)

Welcome to Chez Snotty. Where we are all better than you. We can not even breathe the air you breathe! Now give me your stinking order!!!

....Service with a Scowl


----------



## Paquito (Feb 5, 2011)

If you pass out from lack of oxygen, try not to do it on my meal.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 5, 2011)

When bubble-blowing goes wrong, Hilarity ensues.

Visit our new "Odd Talent Eatery" today!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 5, 2011)

Zhang took his hair moisturizing therapy very seriously.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 5, 2011)

He has to wear it for his TERRIBLE dandruff.


----------



## Donna (Feb 5, 2011)

"Is that a condom on your head, or are you just happy to see me?"


~or~

"Let me get this straight...it's like a finger cot for your head?"


----------



## penguin (Feb 5, 2011)

Some people will go to extremes to hide a bad hair day.


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 5, 2011)

Diners at the new local eatery, _Ramses_, wonder if they should "tip" at he end of the meal.


----------



## frankman (Feb 9, 2011)

nitewriter said:


> Welcome to Chez Snotty. Where we are all better than you. We can not even breathe the air you breathe! Now give me your stinking order!!!
> 
> ....Service with a Scowl



This made me laugh, so I declare it the WINNER!


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 11, 2011)

frankman said:


> This made me laugh, so I declare it the WINNER!



I thank you very much.  Valentine's Day is just around the corner if any of you want to make a reservation at Chez Snotty......nah


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok, we've been too long without a new picture. Here's one I found in an article on hauling and transportation. 

View attachment odd-overloading-01.jpg


----------



## Linda (Feb 16, 2011)

Marco? Polo!!


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 17, 2011)

Mike's Masonary....No job too small.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 17, 2011)

"Man, shit's got _really freaking weird_ since Sanford and Son became a reality show.. "


----------



## Dromond (Feb 17, 2011)

The ACME corporation had to switch to wheelbarrows after anvils became too expensive.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 17, 2011)

Mobile Earthquake Rescue Units in Bhopal are funded by a generous grant from Union Carbide.


----------



## StickMan (Feb 17, 2011)

Budget cuts hit construction companies hard.


----------



## penguin (Feb 17, 2011)

Yet again, Bob took "Crazy Hat Day" at work that step too far.


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 17, 2011)

"The wheel on my head goes round and round...."


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 18, 2011)

When local short bus rider, Charlie decided to be a big boy and ride his bike to school, he was heard saying with glee, "Look Ma! I'm doin' a wheelie!"


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 18, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> When local short bus rider, Charlie decided to be a big boy and ride his bike to school, he was heard saying with glee, "Look Ma! I'm doin' a wheelie!"




Winner, winner chicken dinner! Congrats!! :happy:

(Ah...I'm out of rep. I'll have to get you later! )


----------



## Dromond (Feb 18, 2011)

I got her for you.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 18, 2011)

Dromond said:


> I got her for you.



Thank you, kind sir!


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 18, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Winner, winner chicken dinner! Congrats!! :happy:
> 
> (Ah...I'm out of rep. I'll have to get you later! )



Thanks!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 19, 2011)

The original caption: Suryia the orangutan and Roscoe the Blue Tick Hound, who are best of friends, will appear on the Oprah Winfrey show 

View attachment article-1181557-04EE9709000005DC-37_634x546_popup.jpg


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 20, 2011)

" Ok Roscoe, Where did you put your saddle and the flaming hoops? Geez, the thing you have to do these days to get on Oprah to talk about mixed species Marriages!" 
" There in the van Babe. Did you pack your Dominatrix outfit?"


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 20, 2011)

"Monkey see, Doggy do"


----------



## Linda (Feb 20, 2011)

Stop Monkeying around and take the shot or the hound here gets it!


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 20, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> The original caption: Suryia the orangutan and Roscoe the Blue Tick Hound, who are best of friends, will appear on the Oprah Winfrey show


Toto, I don't think we're in Borneo anymore.....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 21, 2011)

"Who's the bitch now?"


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 21, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> "Who's the bitch now?"



Tried to rep you but I've gotta spread some around - can someone get him for me, please?


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 21, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Tried to rep you but I've gotta spread some around - can someone get him for me, please?



I got him for you


----------



## Dromond (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm back to do another round!







_In this Feb. 21, 2011 photo, Chattanooga Zoo's 6-week-old snow leopard cub sits in a bowl for her weigh-in at the zoo in Chattanooga, Tenn. Though snow leopard cubs only have a 30 percent survival rate, the cub is healthy and growing around 100 grams every two days, the Chattanooga Times Free Press reports._


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 23, 2011)

Dromond said:


> I'm back to do another round!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's no wonder their survival rates are only 30%...look at him lookin' all tasty in that mixin' bowl... 

(Poor little snow leopard...so cute...:happy


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 23, 2011)

".....oh and i'll have half a pound of golden eagle too. I just love dinner parties!"


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 23, 2011)

"Oh there's NO leopard like SNOW leopard like NO kitty I know!" (sung aloud to the tune of "There's No Business Like Show Business")


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 23, 2011)

Psshhhhh...tigers might be GREAAAAAT but I'm AWESOME!


----------



## Linda (Feb 23, 2011)

Weighing all of my options...I'll take the pussy!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 23, 2011)

[/Deleted]

(...Omfg. What an adorable picture, it melts my heart. )


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to Exotica, Our Specials for today are Wolverine Fricassie, Ostrich & Dumplings,Blowfish Boulliabase and soup of the day os Cream of Baby Snow Leopard.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 24, 2011)

Dromond said:


> I'm back to do another round!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that was 5 snails

4 rats tails

powdered horn of bicorn

and 10 ounces of fresh snow leopard

wow they sure ask for fancy potions ingredients these days


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 24, 2011)

"Help Meeeeew! Hurry, I think I hear dem grabbin the mixer!"


----------



## penguin (Feb 24, 2011)

I said I wanted _to_ pound a pussy, not _get_ a pound of pussy.


----------



## frankman (Feb 24, 2011)

He looked so much cuter after the beer batter.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 5, 2011)

See if anyone thinks this would be a worth a shot next go around. Sorry I don't know how to embed a gif.  http://i.imgur.com/YIEao.gif


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 5, 2011)

Ernest Nagel said:


> See if anyone thinks this would be a worth a shot next go around. Sorry I don't know how to embed a gif.  http://i.imgur.com/YIEao.gif



I hate it when that happens!


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm attempting to wake up this thread! I have never posted a pic before...Here goes! 

View attachment 3428.jpg


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 17, 2011)

Fastidious Frank was always afraid he would run out of toilet paper so he invented the ROLL ALL DAY TP Dispenser system. Now he can fearlessly go to the bathroom at home. The only downside is his septic tank is constantly backing up. :doh:


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 17, 2011)

"Wipeout!"

Alt:
"What a Butthole Surfer means when he says he's going to 'hang 20'"


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 17, 2011)

"Let's see those hooligans steal all these! Ahahahahaha! "


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 17, 2011)

Next User - "Have we got any more paper?"


----------



## Alicia33 (Mar 17, 2011)

"She thought maybe it wasn't such a good idea ordering the 'Number 2 Special' when she used the Mexican restaurant's bathroom..."


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 18, 2011)

So scenes like this one never happen...

"ELAINE: What a dope! Uh..excuse me? Umm.. I'm sorry...This is.. This is kind of embarrassing but...There's no toilet paper over here...

JANE: (from the stall on Elaine's right) Are you talking to me?

ELAINE: Yeah.. I...I just forgot to check. So if you could just spare me some...

JANE: No I'm sorry.

ELAINE: What?

JANE: No I'm sorry, I can't spare it.

ELAINE: You can't spare it??

JANE: No there's not enough to spare.

ELAINE: Well I don't need much, just 3 squares will do it.

JANE: I'm sorry I don't have a square to spare, now if you don't mind.

ELAINE: 3 squares? You can't spare 3 squares?? 

JANE: No I don't have a square to spare, I can't spare a square.

ELAINE: Oh is it two-ply? 'Cause if it's two-ply I'll take one ply, one ply, one, one puny little ply, I'll take one measly ply.

JANE: Look, I don't have a square and I don't have a ply! (flushing and leaving)

Elaine: No no, no no, don't don't, I beg you!"
_*From the Seinfeld episode "The Stall"*_


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 19, 2011)

Alicia33 said:


> "She thought maybe it wasn't such a good idea ordering the 'Number 2 Special' when she used the Mexican restaurant's bathroom..."



Winner, winner! Burrito dinner? 

Good job! Rep is on the way!


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 19, 2011)

Let's try this one! 

View attachment 2329D09F6D624984A9A866B59A28CDFB.jpg


----------



## frankman (Mar 19, 2011)

70% of all hamsters would, when asked, rather be part of either a caper or a heist than find true love.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 19, 2011)

Girl Hampster: *giggles, flutters hampster lashes* Louie! You're crazy! Get down from there!

Louie:
Roses are red
Violets are blue
This hampster is sweet, baby
Sweet on you *wink*

Louie's Wing Man: *muttering* For the love of little green pellets, Louie! Hurry up, man. I'm cramping somethin' aweful and you're about to make me spew what's in my cheek pouches!




**Ok not really a caption but I had fun making that up lol**


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 19, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Let's try this one!



Top Hamster: I help him be romantic and all I get is a face full of hamster junk....


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 19, 2011)

Cirque du Soliel: Hamsteria! fine-tuning their death defying daisy airial act before opening night at the Bellagio in Las Vegas this weekend.


----------



## Alicia33 (Mar 19, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Winner, winner! Burrito dinner?
> 
> Good job! Rep is on the way!



Thanks,


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey Sweetie! You wanna join our Daisy Chain?:wubu:


----------



## Pokerking2010 (Mar 19, 2011)

Rapunzel, let down that other hamster!!


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 24, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Cirque du Soliel: Hamsteria! fine-tuning their death defying daisy airial act before opening night at the Bellagio in Las Vegas this weekend.



And she's a winner! :bow:


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 24, 2011)

Does anyone have a new picture? I've got nothin'...


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 24, 2011)

............................... 

View attachment 36097556-odd-shaped.jpg


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 24, 2011)

Coming soon to a Supermarket near you 3 Mile Island Farms gives you :bow:gender specific vegetables:bow:. certain areas of our planting beds have been enriched with testosterone and progesterone along with other special ingredients to enhance your dining experience, wait till you taste our Kumquats!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 24, 2011)

After seeing the matching his-and-hers carrot costumes for sale, I gotta wonder what the pumpkin pair would would look like....


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 24, 2011)

Her: Do you carrot all about me?
Him: Hey babeeeeeeee---I GOT THIS!!!!


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 24, 2011)

Is that a carrot in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## frankman (Mar 25, 2011)

That's right, eat your veggies, kids: 

View attachment 36097556-odd-shaped.jpg


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 27, 2011)

frankman said:


> That's right, eat your veggies, kids:



I have to give it to Frank for costuming alone, but I also enjoy the simplicity of the message. 

I also find it ironic that the pictures I post are the ones that I think I have good captions for...for example, mine for this one would have been: "I usually have a hard time telling when veggies are done...but I'm 95% sure the carrot on the right is finishing." Wocka, wocka, wocka!!!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 27, 2011)

The next round: 

View attachment unexplainable-photos-11.jpg


----------



## Linda (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh Dear what have you done now?
You look ruff.


----------



## Pokerking2010 (Mar 27, 2011)

It's always good to see you my deer


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 27, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> The next round:


Hi Comet. I'm Sergeant Cujo (no relation). We're gonna help you find your dad, um..it says here his name is...Santa? But first we need to know what you were doing flying around Newark Airport without a valid pilot's license.


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 27, 2011)

Waiting in the back of the Squad Car at The Lake George Police Station are Lightning & Buck one of the most sucessful pickpocket teams around. Buck would act all tame and cute and when a lady would stop to pet Buck Lightning would zip out of the bushes and relieve the lady of her purse. They were tripped up when an undercover policewoman had her handbag stolen. Inside was 2 pounds of cooked bacon and a GPS. When police located the bag they found Lightning too stuffed to move and Buck trying to get his partner to his feet. A bail hearing is set for tomorrow morning.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 1, 2011)

nitewriter said:


> Waiting in the back of the Squad Car at The Lake George Police Station are Lightning & Buck one of the most sucessful pickpocket teams around. Buck would act all tame and cute and when a lady would stop to pet Buck Lightning would zip out of the bushes and relieve the lady of her purse. They were tripped up when an undercover policewoman had her handbag stolen. Inside was 2 pounds of cooked bacon and a GPS. When police located the bag they found Lightning too stuffed to move and Buck trying to get his partner to his feet. A bail hearing is set for tomorrow morning.



WINNER!


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 2, 2011)

Here is a new one! 

View attachment 3434.jpg


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 2, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Here is a new one!



Hey dad, this doll looks just like the one you keep in the garage....you know, in your "secret hiding place."


----------



## frankman (Apr 2, 2011)

Not many people know that it's actually the kid who's inflatable.


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 2, 2011)

Okay Pa, Here's your pool raft patched as good as new. Can I have my Slip & Slide back now?


----------



## Linda (Apr 2, 2011)

What!?!? This is how I saw daddy doing it last night!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 2, 2011)

Mattel breaks down under the pressure to make Barbie look more like a real woman.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 2, 2011)

Can we keep her, Dad? Hunh, can we?


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 3, 2011)

Mums not feeling well, ill carry her to the car dad


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 3, 2011)

...What?! Haven't you heard of the Buddy System?!


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 3, 2011)

"Sex doll, check! Now, where the drugs at?!"


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 3, 2011)

Budding missionaries need to begin training early in order to qualify for the best positions.


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 3, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> Hey dad, this doll looks just like the one you keep in the garage....you know, in your "secret hiding place."



I think we have a winner!!!! This made me laugh! :bow:

Rep on the way!


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 3, 2011)

And we have another... 

View attachment 180102_1421688040830_1791573567_804792_7235533_n.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 4, 2011)

"Step up, Ladies and Gentlemen, for your very own Apple car! "

Or "They tried warning them that naming it the 'Granny Car' after those apples would really hinder buyers. But no-body listened."


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 4, 2011)

Cinderella: 'Fairy Godmother, aren't we supposed to make the coach with a pumpkin rather than a pea?'

Fairy Godmother: 'These are hard times, dear and we all need to reduce, reuse, recycle, not to mention puff, puff, pass!'


----------



## Linda (Apr 4, 2011)

Uhm, when you said you were bringing your road apple I didn't know you meant your car!!


----------



## frankman (Apr 4, 2011)

Not everyone is a fan of the radical changes Steve Jobs made after buying General Motors.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 4, 2011)

You've seen the Beetle...but now ladies and gentlemen, I give you the new Volkswagen Gnat.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 4, 2011)

All we are saying is give _peas_ a chance.


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 4, 2011)

In a bold attempt to grab marketshare from Smart4two, Munchkin Motors from Missoula Montana is proud to introduce to you the :bow:dumb4one:bow:. It is a true hybrid vehicle that runs on AAA batteries and methane provided by the driver.It is touted to get 21 MPF (miles per fart). It is a Green build in more ways than one. Its body panels are constructed of recycled soda bottles and toe cheese. It comes in a choice of color, Split Pea Soup Green, Lima Bean Green, and Slime.


----------



## SuperMishe (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't have a caption but I WANT!! It's so cute!!! But in purple or blue! LOL!


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 5, 2011)

My initial thought: Does it even need the wheels?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 5, 2011)

When the budding FA pulled up to her door in this lime-colored beach ball, Brittany knew his experience in dating SSBBWs was vastly lacking.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 5, 2011)

Introducing The Dolly Lime-O! It combines the design genius of a clown car with the aesthetic perfection of a boob to achieve perfect automotive Karma. :wubu:


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 6, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> When the budding FA pulled up to her door in this lime-colored beach ball, Brittany knew his experience in dating SSBBWs was vastly lacking.



Winner! Winner! :bow: You have been repped!

Now...does anyone have a pic for the next round? I'm all out.:doh:


----------



## frankman (Apr 6, 2011)

Okidoki, I'll do the next round. 
I present you with: 

View attachment 12-odd-and-bizarre-fountains-child-and-the-swan.jpg


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 6, 2011)

The chokes on you!

ALT: Goose me with that cold bill again and I'll squeeze you til it comes out BOTH ends!


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 6, 2011)

The Masters of Female Ejaculation present to you...The Squirting Swan


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 6, 2011)

No longer content to simply choke the chicken, Billy moved on to swans.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 6, 2011)

"Valentines Day, 2012: Cupid Goes Postal. "


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 7, 2011)

"Henderson!"
"Sir"
"Is this the Waterfeature the landscape architect came up with for The Duchess' Party?"
"yes Sir."
"I specifically asked for 4 Golden Cherubs piddling in the Fountain!"
"Yes Sir! He said that this would make more of a splash."


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey Frankman...are you going to declare a winner?


----------



## frankman (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes I am. The Winner is the one about Cupid going Postal.

Congrats, Your Plump Princess, rep is on its way!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 13, 2011)

A new pic for everyone's consideration... 

View attachment unexplainable-photos-08.jpg


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 13, 2011)

Now being re-released in stereo: Charlie bit my finger!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 13, 2011)

_A tragic example of a mutual "pull my finger" trick gone horribly awry..._


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 13, 2011)

What old farts think "gimme your digits" means.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 13, 2011)

"Hey, old guys, it's SMELL my finger, not taste it"


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 13, 2011)

Republican and Democratic leaders, unable to maintain enough maturity to actually debate an issue, resort to sticking fingers in each others' mouths to end ridiculous filibusters.


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 13, 2011)

An interactive, partner version of the child's game


All around the mulberry bush,
the monkey chased the weasel.
The monkey stopped to pull up his sock 

*POP* goes the weasel!


----------



## Linda (Apr 13, 2011)

Which way did he go George? Which way did he go?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 13, 2011)

"Tastes like...hmm...Peanut Butter!"

"Tastes like...*Blink*...Harold, did you wash after using the bathroom?!?!"


----------



## Lamia (Apr 13, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> A new pic for everyone's consideration...



the germs went that way..


----------



## mel (Apr 13, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> A new pic for everyone's consideration...



..and pop goes the weasel..


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 15, 2011)

Stan and Frankie had a slight miscue when they were rehearsing the "Staying Alive" number for the Jacksonville Nursing Home Talent Show this Weekend. They have thought the matter over and will replace it with a musical number from Bogie Nights.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2011)

Good evening, ladies and germs....


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 16, 2011)

nitewriter said:


> Stan and Frankie had a slight miscue when they were rehearsing the "Staying Alive" number for the Jacksonville Nursing Home Talent Show this Weekend. They have thought the matter over and will replace it with a musical number from Bogie Nights.




I call this a winner only because of the imagery creatively implied with a potential Boogie Nights mishap.  Rep on the way!


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 17, 2011)

Here's the next round! Have fun! 

View attachment 2738.jpg


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 17, 2011)

The only downside Skippy the Squirrel could see to his use of steroids was the dramatic decrease in the size of his nuts.


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 17, 2011)

Good Evening, This is John Walsh recapping our top story. If you recognize this Squirrel known as Special K please call our hotline. He is wanted in the Robbery last weekend at The Emerald Peanut Plant of 2 55 gallon drums of Emerald's Wasabi flavored Almonds. :shocked:


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 17, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Here's the next round! Have fun!


I got ripped in 4 Weeks!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 17, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> The only downside Skippy the Squirrel could see to his use of steroids was the dramatic decrease in the size of his nuts.



That's it, I'd be calling this one a winner right now if it were my decision. Hahahaha. Awesome.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 17, 2011)

Squirrelnan! What is best in life?

*To crush your walnuts, see them eaten before you, and to hear the lamentation of the almonds!*


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 17, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> The only downside Skippy the Squirrel could see to his use of steroids was the dramatic decrease in the size of his nuts.





BigBeautifulMe said:


> That's it, I'd be calling this one a winner right now if it were my decision. Hahahaha. Awesome.



I have to agree, BigBeautifulMe. This is the shortest Caption This in Dims history!!!

Lovelylady, you made me laugh out loud to the point that my husband came out of the other room to see what was so funny!!!!:bow::bow:

You are the winner!!!!!!:bow::bow: Rep is on the way!:bow::bow:


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh no! I can't give lovelylady any more rep...apparently she has made me laugh before! Can someone get her for me?

Thanks.


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 17, 2011)

Let's try this one: 

View attachment imagesCAG7930A.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 17, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Let's try this one:


HONEYYYYYY! I've decided to take up golfing...no no...you just relax...I'll do all the work. I promise it will be fun. SCORE!!!! I mean FORE!!!!


----------



## penguin (Apr 17, 2011)

You know, when you said you wanted to play with my balls, this wasn't what I had in mind.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 17, 2011)

And the LovelyLady is repped!!!


When Joey was told by Larry the Loanshark, that he was getting "tee-ed off" for repeatedly not being paid back in a timely fashion, this is not what Joey thought he meant.


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 18, 2011)

With one week left before the start of the Tidy Bowl Open and the replacement Artificial Sod for the Tees on backorder, Clancy the Catatonic Caddy was pressed into service.


----------



## HighAltitudeFA (Apr 18, 2011)

New appliance allows orthodontists to make those time-consuming adjustments in their native habitat - the golf course...

...may also be used by dentists for tooth extractions between rounds!


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 18, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> And the LovelyLady is repped!!!
> 
> 
> When Joey was told by Larry the Loanshark, that he was getting "tee-ed off" for repeatedly not being paid back in a timely fashion, this is not what Joey thought he meant.



Thanks for repping her!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 18, 2011)

If you think this is bad, you should see the "after" picture...


----------



## frankman (Apr 19, 2011)

*Fun with corpses situation 4.; A Swinging Time*

It is important to only use corpses where rigor mortis has set in. Firmly jam the tee between the labia and place golfball upon it. Place feet on both sides of the autopsy scar. Now drive as usual (either with a driver or a 3 wood), and don't forget to follow through; this prevents future injuries.

Optional: outfit your corpse with sunglasses to protect possible donor cornea. 

View attachment corpse.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 19, 2011)

* major giggles * to Frankman for knowing the proper use of labia. :bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 19, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> * major giggles * to Frankman for knowing the proper use of labia. :bow:



Oh, I think more than one of us knows the proper use of labia. 






Sorry, I couldn't resist. (And yes, I know labia actually mean lips. lol)


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 19, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Oh, I think more than one of us knows the proper use of labia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is "labia" not a term related to the lips of the vagina? I remember reading that term in an issue of "Men's Health" once, had Jason Statham on the cover. The article was "better sex tips." Is that the same "labia" the article said to "work?"

.. and, is a labia not to be resisted? 

or :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Oh, I think more than one of us knows the proper use of labia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh God Gin, I laughed so hard I almost forgot to breathe.


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 19, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Oh God Gin, I laughed so hard I almost forgot to breathe.



Thats vagina lips, right?


----------



## cinnamitch (Apr 19, 2011)

_I could feel his ball near my mouth, tee-sing me. I just knew he was there holding his hard shaft tightly between his hands. I knew when i met him I would be in for a swinging time, i just didn't realize how swinging it would be._


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 19, 2011)

cinnamitch said:


> _I could feel his ball near my mouth, tee-sing me. I just knew he was there holding his hard shaft tightly between his hands. I knew when i met him I would be in for a swinging time, i just didn't realize how swinging it would be._



Winner winner! :bow: Very creative! :bow: Rep is on the way!

It was hard tp choose since you all had me laughing!

Anyone else have the next pic?


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 19, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Winner winner! :bow: Very creative! :bow: Rep is on the way!
> 
> It was hard tp choose since you all had me laughing!
> 
> Anyone else have the next pic?



It must be of a labia.

This is a dirty thread. Shame on you all.


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 19, 2011)

Labia majora. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Labia_majora

Labia minora. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Labia_minora


----------



## penguin (Apr 19, 2011)

...really? I mean...really?


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2011)

....................................


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 20, 2011)

penguin said:


> ...really? I mean...really?



Dude, back off! I'm just here for the view.


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 20, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> ....................................



Oh lighten up, Chester. I've got the Zen of Pooh on my side.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 20, 2011)

lol, Laura, those are great captions, but I think they were posting those (already captioned ) pics in response to a certain poster's totally off-topic labial rantings. lol


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 20, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> lol, Laura, those are great captions, but I think they were posting those (already captioned ) pics in response to a certain poster's totally off-topic labial rantings. lol



At least i put pictures of labias/vaginas in those posts. They were relevant to "labia."

I had no idea there were two!


----------



## penguin (Apr 20, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> I had no idea there were two!



You had no idea there was a labia minora AND majora?? :doh:


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 20, 2011)

penguin said:


> You had no idea there was a labia minora AND majora?? :doh:



I know now. It took my jesting with "labia" and Wiki to inform me of that. Its not as if im a pimp-a-licious, playa-like dude that seems them every night... i _may_ have learned it in Sex Ed a way long time ago as a young person, but i forgot. And im fine with that.

Oh, and I _love_ that shark pic, too! Very cool, penguin! And thank you again for your words that un-garble my wordiness sometimes. I need to work on that. :bow:


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 20, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> lol, Laura, those are great captions, but I think they were posting those (already captioned ) pics in response to a certain poster's totally off-topic labial rantings. lol



Uh yeah, don't mind me over here in the corner...I'm a bit slow on the uptake today! :blush:

Yikes!


----------



## mel (Apr 20, 2011)

Dromond said:


> I really thought Rellis was going to win again, but no! One Wicked Angel swoops in at the last minute to steal his thunder! YOU WIN!
> 
> Edit: Sadly, I am not able to rep you. Can someone help me out here?



Rep'd! 

LOL...ok so I think I clicked on the wrong page BUT anyways...angel got a rep!!!!


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 20, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Uh yeah, don't mind me over here in the corner...I'm a bit slow on the uptake today! :blush:
> 
> Yikes!



I am the "certain poster".. and who is "They?" 

Captioned.


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 20, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> I am the "certain poster".. and who is "They?"
> 
> Captioned.



Beats me...remember, I'm clueless here! Though_* I*_ did know there were two kinds!


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 20, 2011)

mel said:


> Rep'd!
> 
> LOL...ok so I think I clicked on the wrong page BUT anyways...angel got a rep!!!!



Thanks for the assist.


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 20, 2011)

OK...I am reclaiming this thread now...Caption this... 

View attachment imagesCALQ9QSW.jpg


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 20, 2011)

Every time the Squirrel family went on vacation and tried to take some pictures to remember the trip by, some looky-loos always ruined their shots...it never fails.


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 20, 2011)

*snickering groundhogs* The Adams family saved 15% on car insurance by switching to Geico, and even brought the little car destroyer along for the trip. Then they named him Bucky.


----------



## frankman (Apr 20, 2011)

His name's Peter, the adoptive son. His parents love him, despite having to resort to false perspective camera tricks for a decent family picture.


----------



## Lamia (Apr 20, 2011)

The Smith family encouraged their son's active interest in the Furry lifestyle.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 20, 2011)

Apparently a couple folks in this thread are not only driving the Failboat, they're steering her right into the iceberg. The ship's going to sink and there aren't enough boats.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 20, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> OK...I am reclaiming this thread now...Caption this...



"All right, which one of you filled the tent with walnuts and semen?"


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 21, 2011)

Chuck pauses the Power Point presentation and takes the stage before the disturbing image. In a dramatically somber voice he tells the engrossed audience...."Yes, Humans...They _are_ everywhere...It is an _Inconvenient Truth_."
*Thunderous applause*


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 21, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Chuck pauses the Power Point presentation and takes the stage before the disturbing image. In a dramatically sober voice he tells the engrossed audience...."Yes, Humans...They _are_ everywhere...It is an _Inconvenient Truth_."
> *Thunderous applause*



LOL:bow: Oh. I love this one! :bow: Al Gore will definately give you rep if he's a member!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 21, 2011)

nitewriter said:


> LOL:bow: Oh. I love this one! :bow: Al Gore will definately give you rep if he's a member!



_You_ could always rep me. 

*Shameless*


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 21, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Chuck pauses the Power Point presentation and takes the stage before the disturbing image. In a dramatically somber voice he tells the engrossed audience...."Yes, Humans...They _are_ everywhere...It is an _Inconvenient Truth_."
> *Thunderous applause*



I think we have a winner! :bow: Someone else needs to rep her! I can't do it! Argh.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 21, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> I think we have a winner! :bow: Someone else needs to rep her! I can't do it! Argh.



I loved it too!  I gave her winner rep.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 22, 2011)

Next round! 

View attachment uheldig-480x360.jpg


----------



## Donna (Apr 22, 2011)

It wasn't me.


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 22, 2011)

Whoops my bad,  I thought I was driving the Land Rover!


----------



## frankman (Apr 22, 2011)

"Anything else, Miss Daisy?"


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 23, 2011)

keep going, keep going, a little more, little more.... stop ! to far


----------



## penguin (Apr 23, 2011)

And that's why you make sure the handbrake is on when you have sex in a car.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 23, 2011)

penguin said:


> And that's why you make sure the handbrake is on when you have sex in a car.



LOL and make sure you can handle a "stick-shift".XDXD LOL!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 23, 2011)

Achtung! At Garage Nazi Parking the "compacts only" signs are strictly enforced!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 30, 2011)

Can we get a winner, BullseyeB?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 30, 2011)

From now on, anyone driving for British Royalty gets a breathalyzer FIRST! The new Duchess of Cambridge spilled a cafe latte all over herself!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 30, 2011)

Momentary chaos at the new experimental Prostate/Hernia Examination and Automobile Emissions Testing Clinic Center when Archibald Simcox misunderstands the instructor and turns his wheel and coughs.


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 30, 2011)

penguin said:


> And that's why you make sure the handbrake is on when you have sex in a car.



:bow::bow:Winner! Winner!:bow::bow:

I've got rep on the way!


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 30, 2011)

And we're off again! 

View attachment imagesCA9FUSGK.jpg


----------



## Donna (Apr 30, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> And we're off again!



No matter how hard he tried, Ass-Man could not conceal himself amongst the nudists.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 30, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> And we're off again!



Pooperman.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 30, 2011)

A sneak peek at a new character being introduced in the soon-to-be-released Smurf movie, Supercrack Smurf.


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 30, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> And we're off again!



When levitation failed, Superman's next (and windier) method of flying had unexpected consequences....


----------



## penguin (Apr 30, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> :bow::bow:Winner! Winner!:bow::bow:
> 
> I've got rep on the way!



Oh woohoo!!  Thank you!



BullseyeB said:


> And we're off again!



In an effort to save on costume repairs, Captain Farts-a-Lot opted for the painted on variety. Sadly, even that couldn't withstand his heroic levels of flatulence.


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 30, 2011)

No one told Claude Wanker that the body paint he wore for the weight lifting competition comes off only with a kleenex and not cold cream.


----------



## Silver Fox (May 1, 2011)

Squirrel speaking with vaguely British accent in a whisper: "Here we see a pair of humans of breeding age who seem to be quite out of their usual environment. Even though they are putting on the appearance of being quite at ease, notice how the male is grasping his own leg and the female leans in closely for protection.


----------



## BullseyeB (May 3, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Pooperman.





rellis10 said:


> When levitation failed, Superman's next (and windier) method of flying had unexpected consequences....



I just can't decide! Sooooooo, 


I declare both of you winners! :bow::bow:

Unfortunately, I cannot rep either one of these fine Dimmers. Can someone get them for me?


----------



## BullseyeB (May 3, 2011)

Next up for your enjoyment: 

View attachment imagesCA7VSWLM.jpg


----------



## nitewriter (May 3, 2011)

Here we have The Captain and Tenille the Tigress singing their Arias from Geseppi Verdi's La Pussygato at the outdoor karoke pavillion at The Wellington Petting Zoo in Afton at Eggesly. They perform daily during the animals afternoon dinner :eat1:


----------



## rellis10 (May 3, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Next up for your enjoyment:



"If i stay very still....i dont think she'll see me."


EDIT: And YAY, i wins!


----------



## frankman (May 4, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Next up for your enjoyment:



"Parking ticket? Bite me."


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 4, 2011)

"So I told my girlfriend I really wanted a "huge head job" for my birthday and the next thing I knew..." :doh:


----------



## mossystate (May 4, 2011)

" I've never seen one of my kind with four breasts. Come to poppa. And side breasts?...hot damn jackpot. "


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (May 6, 2011)

Hey Girlfriend!

I tried to rep 'em for you but I couldn't!!!!

Dang it - I always try to have your back!!!!!!!!

Love U! :wubu:




BullseyeB said:


> I just can't decide! Sooooooo,
> 
> 
> I declare both of you winners! :bow::bow:
> ...


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 6, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Next up for your enjoyment:



I'm sorry, this is the Yellow Jacket Metermaid Local #348 convention. You want the Erotic Furries Meet 'N Swill just around the corner at the Super 8.


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 6, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Next up for your enjoyment:



"Oh, good! Then this must be the right bus to the generic brand breakfast cereal auditions. They're PURRRetty good! What role are you trying out for?"

"I'll be next door at the generic breakfast side item auditions...Metermaid Apple Juice."


----------



## BullseyeB (May 7, 2011)

BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> Hey Girlfriend!
> 
> I tried to rep 'em for you but I couldn't!!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks anyway! I know I can always count on you! 

Hugs!:wubu:


----------



## BullseyeB (May 7, 2011)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I'm sorry, this is the Yellow Jacket Metermaid Local #348 convention. You want the Erotic Furries Meet 'N Swill just around the corner at the Super 8.



LMFAO

We have a winner!!!! :bow:

I must be a rep monster or something! :doh: I can't rep Admiral either! Darn it. A little help, please!


----------



## BullseyeB (May 7, 2011)

Next up for your enjoyment: 

View attachment imagesCAQEI9YG.jpg


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 7, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Next up for your enjoyment:



You know, kids, a lot has changed since your Auntie Joker's been away. New Gotham, new rules... even a new Batman and Gaga, the Girl Wonder. But now I'm tanned, I'm rested and I'm ready to give this old town a wedgie again!


----------



## nitewriter (May 8, 2011)

:bow:The Admirals rep is covered :bow:


----------



## nitewriter (May 8, 2011)

And Tonite at 8 on Channel 697 The National Geographic Channel
When Plastic Surgeons Attack!


----------



## BullseyeB (May 10, 2011)

Ok...I am calling it on this one. It seems that this pic isn't generating a lot of interest. 

Let's try this: 

View attachment imagesCAX5OONI.jpg


----------



## nitewriter (May 10, 2011)

New from Latex Larry is the Solar Powered Phallus, a truly green product that comes in 3 sizes Medium, Large and :shocked: Oh my Gawd! :shocked:


----------



## frankman (May 11, 2011)

...And when the clam closed, it took the horse's penis with it and sank to the bottom of the ocean, leaving the audience dumbfounded and Sea Bisquit very depressed.


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 11, 2011)

Even mermaids need to get theirs. Maybe this is where the name for the "rabbit PEARL" really comes from.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 11, 2011)

"Gooey ducks, the other dark meat."


----------



## penguin (May 11, 2011)

No honey, you should NOT put your turtle into the food dehydrator...OH MY GOD.


Side note: what the hell is that thing??


----------



## BullseyeB (May 11, 2011)

penguin said:


> No honey, you should NOT put your turtle into the food dehydrator...OH MY GOD.
> 
> 
> Side note: what the hell is that thing??



I believe it is a Gooey Duck Clam. Pretty phallic, isn't it?!


----------



## Zowie (May 11, 2011)

You want happy ending?!


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 11, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> I believe it is a Gooey Duck Clam. Pretty phallic, isn't it?!



Pretty phallic? I've seen penises that are less phallic.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 11, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's spelled geoduck. It's pronounced "gooey duck," though. lol


----------



## plumperlover (May 11, 2011)

You wouldn't believe what I pulled out of that dolphin's blow hole!


----------



## BullseyeB (May 11, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm pretty sure it's spelled geoduck. It's pronounced "gooey duck," though. lol



You are absolutely right!


----------



## HighAltitudeFA (May 11, 2011)

The Moyel's new circumcision technique did not meet with much approval or success...


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 12, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm pretty sure it's spelled geoduck. It's pronounced "gooey duck," though. lol





BullseyeB said:


> You are absolutely right!



Yeah, I know, but I figured if spelled it correctly even fewer people would've gotten it.


----------



## Paquito (May 17, 2011)

"Please seek medical attention if your erection persists for longer than 4 million years."


----------



## BullseyeB (May 17, 2011)

plumperlover said:


> You wouldn't believe what I pulled out of that dolphin's blow hole!



:bow::bow:Winner! Winner!:bow::bow:

Made me laugh! I gave you winners's rep!


----------



## BullseyeB (May 17, 2011)

Take a look! 

View attachment imagesCAZNTALX.jpg


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 17, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Take a look!



And Jesus said: "why beholdest thou the Airbus that is in thy brother's eye, but considerest not the paper airplane that is in thine own?" (The Gospel of Matt Frewer, chapter 7, verse 8).


----------



## frankman (May 17, 2011)

"If you squint you can almost see the little men inside."


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 17, 2011)

Dilated?!? I thought you said you wanted my pupils VIOLATED before my eye exam! :doh:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 17, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Take a look!



Local governments didn't feel they were tormenting teachers enough with budget cuts, so now they deliver paychecks in the form of a paper airplane in the face thrown by a student.


----------



## Paquito (May 17, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Take a look!



KAMIKAZE!!


----------



## nitewriter (May 20, 2011)

Sorry about the poor cropping of the pic, Robby Bullison of Cedar City Iowa won a contest and first prize was a meeting with Lady Gaga. Here she is about to kiss Robby when instead he is impaled by the brim of her hat. 2 stitches were necessary to close the wound. Well Robby it's your Party and you can cry if you want to.


----------



## BullseyeB (May 20, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Local governments didn't feel they were tormenting teachers enough with budget cuts, so now they deliver paychecks in the form of a paper airplane in the face thrown by a student.



There were several that made me laugh, but I am going to let me prejudice show here. I am a teacher and you got me with this one!!! LOL

:bow::bow:Winner:bow::bow:

I can't rep BigBeautifulMe...Will someone get her for me?


----------



## BullseyeB (May 20, 2011)

I am now turning this back over to Dromond or someone else for the next picture! I want to play!


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 20, 2011)

Caption away, folks! 

View attachment unexplainable-photos-19.jpg


----------



## OIFMountaineer (May 20, 2011)

"Princess Beatrice's date, ever the gentleman, coordinated his outfit to match hers."


----------



## nitewriter (May 20, 2011)

Hello Sir, Welcome to CostCo. A 55 gallon drum of Hair Gel? That would be Aisle 3. Do you want Mousse with that?


----------



## CastingPearls (May 20, 2011)

What do you mean this isn't what 'junk in the trunk' means?


----------



## Lamia (May 20, 2011)

OIFMountaineer said:


> "Princess Beatrice's date, ever the gentleman, coordinated his outfit to match hers."



lol thumbs up


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 21, 2011)

Just a little off the tusks and toenails. How much is the pachydermabrasion, by the way?


----------



## BullseyeB (May 21, 2011)

Presenting a new item in the KamaSutra line of products.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 21, 2011)

OIFMountaineer said:


> "Princess Beatrice's date, ever the gentleman, coordinated his outfit to match hers."



The others are making me laugh, too, but IMO nothing beats this first one, lol.


----------



## mango (May 21, 2011)

*If you're impressed by my hat, you should see my underwear!*


----------



## nitewriter (May 21, 2011)

mango said:


> *If you're impressed by my hat, you should see my underwear!*



:bow:Oh Wow!!! Doctor Denton's Spiderman Limited Edition:bow:


----------



## BullseyeB (May 26, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Caption away, folks!



Can we get a winner?


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 26, 2011)

OIFMountaineer said:


> "Princess Beatrice's date, ever the gentleman, coordinated his outfit to match hers."



Winner, winner chicken dinner!!  (Someone rep the man for me please!)

( Sorry, Bullseye B! Thanks for the reminder.  )


----------



## BullseyeB (May 27, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Winner, winner chicken dinner!!  (Someone rep the man for me please!)
> 
> ( Sorry, Bullseye B! Thanks for the reminder.  )



I got him for you! And, no worries!


----------



## BullseyeB (May 29, 2011)

Caption _this!_ 

View attachment ATT00001old lady driver.jpg


----------



## nitewriter (May 29, 2011)

Thanks to my new Canine Contac lenses I can now see that Millicent here has run down every man woman and child in the crosswalks from Allentown to Altoona!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 30, 2011)

" . . . And then I was like 'oh SHIT! there's an old lady in my car!!!'"


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (May 30, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Caption _this!_



Yep, we're going to the vet and they're gonna fix me riiiii.....
Oh Good Lord! They're gonna FIX  me right up!~!~!


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 2, 2011)

Fat.n.sassy said:


> Yep, we're going to the vet and they're gonna fix me riiiii.....
> Oh Good Lord! They're gonna FIX  me right up!~!~!



:bow:Winner, Winner!!!:bow:

You've got rep!


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 2, 2011)

Caption This! 

View attachment group-naked-shot-for-national-release_05,11.jpg


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok Sisters on three, 1,2,3 "Reach out your hands,Stick out your tush, give it a wiggle, and then a smoosh. That is how we do the Vatican Rag! Tempo! Tempo. Lets try it again:doh:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 3, 2011)

You're OUT OF STEP RACHEL!!!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 4, 2011)

"Oh my God! Did you see that ass?!?!....What? Oh, no! I meant the guy on TV!"


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 7, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> "Oh my God! Did you see that ass?!?!....What? Oh, no! I meant the guy on TV!"



:bow: Wiiner!! Winner!! :bow:


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 7, 2011)

How about this one? What do you say? 

View attachment imagesCAQPOW06.jpg


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 7, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> How about this one? What do you say?



[Sings]"From the wang of yellow waa-augh-terrs (_waa-augh-terrs_)"[/sings]


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 7, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> How about this one? What do you say?



Bears may s$*t in the woods, but they always come inside to pee.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jun 7, 2011)

And you think you're tempted to look over at the penis of the GUY standing next to you at the urinal...I mean, really...who didn't immediately look down to see if you could see anything???


----------



## cherrysprite (Jun 7, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> How about this one? What do you say?



When Gerald saw the graffiti outside the bar, "Hot bear in men's bathroom ready for action!," little did he expect...


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 8, 2011)

"you tell him he cant pee there ! "


----------



## Fox (Jun 8, 2011)

Don't takes pics of him! Bears can have shy bladders too.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jun 8, 2011)

cherrysprite said:


> When Gerald saw the graffiti outside the bar, "Hot bear in men's bathroom ready for action!," little did he expect...



LMAO...I'm totally repping you for this one...


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 8, 2011)

Surrounded by these porcelain vessels
I stand alone but too aware
Urine a very lonely place
when woods cease thrilling this fickle bear


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 8, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> :bow: Wiiner!! Winner!! :bow:



Thanks so very!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 8, 2011)

Papa Bear: *Mutter*"That [email protected]#$% Goldilocks! First she eats all the porridge ...*Mutter* "And now I'm stuck in this [email protected]#$% public bathroom because she broke the [email protected]#$% toilet!"

*Flush*

Baby Bear: "Papa! I need help wiping!"

Papa Bear: "[email protected]#$%!!!"


----------



## PhiloGirl (Jun 9, 2011)

What's this say...? For a good time, call - Oh Goldilocks, first it was B&E, now prostitution? Tsk tsk tsk...


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 14, 2011)

PhiloGirl said:


> What's this say...? For a good time, call - Oh Goldilocks, first it was B&E, now prostitution? Tsk tsk tsk...



There were so many that made me laugh, but this one really got me! 

:bow: Winner! Winner! :bow:

Rep is on the way!


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 14, 2011)

Caption this! 

View attachment imagesCAX1RO2E.jpg


----------



## 1love_emily (Jun 14, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Caption this!



"Bitch please. This is a nut for SuperSquirrel"


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 14, 2011)

What? You were expecting a hairy chest and silk boxers.


----------



## cherrysprite (Jun 14, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Caption this!



In a daring attempt to garner early attention for his upcoming film, Superman: Man of Steel, director Zack Snyder shocked local park visitors by replacing the internal organs of cute, cuddly woodland creatures with S shields. He also attempted to impart these critters with super human strength but was ultimately unsuccessful. This bizarre promotion has strengthened rumors that there is a Superman Meets Zippy the Wonder Squirrel movie in the works for release in 2013.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 22, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> "Bitch please. This is a nut for SuperSquirrel"



:bow:Winner Winner!:bow:

i can't send rep to emily...can someone get her for me? Thanks.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 22, 2011)

Caption this!

Next: 

View attachment A86909IMG_20110430_192613.jpg


----------



## Fattitude1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Sammi was looking on the ground when she passed the last item on her Road Warrior Scavenger Hunt list~ the cleverly-hidden "shoe made from duct tape".


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 23, 2011)

It was bad enough Crystal Minx couldn't afford to install her own stripper pole at home to practice for the Worldwide Pole Dancing Championship but to add insult to fatal injury, her shoes (and the oncoming tractor trailer) were just a tad too big for her patented Flying Butterfly routine.


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes, This is Chris Wick, Eyewitness News 6. Sometime last Night someone nailed this Size 11B Manolo Blanco Ball Slipper to this telephone pole on the Sunrise Hwy with the attached note just out of sight on the pole which reads,

"Handsome Prince seeking Princess to fill this Shoe. Must like Karioke, Monster Truck pulls and Deep Sea fishing. No Reality Tv stars or skanks need apply. 

And they say Romance is dead! More news at 11:huh:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 23, 2011)

All the communities in the area go all out for the Town Pride Festival. Pradaville never fails to impress with their fashion forward displays.


----------



## penguin (Jun 23, 2011)

Spiderman learnt the hard way that wearing heels while working was a bad idea.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 24, 2011)

Stormchasers united this week when they created a new classification in the Enjanced Fujita scale, designated "Fab-5", to describe any tornado which would drive a high-heeled shoe through a telephone pole. The Fab-6 classification was also reserved to describe any tornado capable of driving Liza Minnelli through Bruce Villanch.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 8, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> All the communities in the area go all out for the Town Pride Festival. Pradaville never fails to impress with their fashion forward displays.



Made me laugh!:bow:Winner!:bow:

Alas, I cannot rep her. Will someone get her for me? Thanks!


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 8, 2011)

Caption this! 

View attachment imagesCAZP7H0F.jpg


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 8, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Caption this!



Who needs a helmet when you've got a shell (and no feasible way to actually drive a motorcycle).


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 8, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Caption this!



"I told that damn tortoise i'd catch him someday!"


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 8, 2011)

Phillippe was truly shellshocked when he discovered he had been elected head of the California Chapter of The Hell's Mollusks.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 8, 2011)

Despite drastic upgrades, Harold was unable to shake his sluggish reputation with the ladies.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 8, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Caption this!



The new slogan for the biker club "Hell's Gastropods": Born to be Slow


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah, baby, this is one sweet ride...And my shell rides bitch.


----------



## Leonard (Jul 9, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Caption this!


On the escargot.


----------



## penguin (Jul 9, 2011)

Bob joined the new breed of Racing Snails once The Nothing was finally beaten.


----------



## frankman (Jul 9, 2011)

Little-known fact: the bike also leaves a slimey trail.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 12, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Despite drastic upgrades, Harold was unable to shake his sluggish reputation with the ladies.



:bow:Winner Winner:bow:

I can't rep you, though. Anybody get her for me?


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 12, 2011)

Caption this one...I dare you! 

View attachment imagesCAS2AIA5.jpg


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 12, 2011)

_Seriously?!_ Bitch, please...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 12, 2011)

".....Did you just --....Awww, man! You are one sick puppy!"


----------



## Donna (Jul 12, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Caption this one...I dare you!



How YOU doin'????


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jul 13, 2011)

"Fido, are you watching _human_ porn?! That's messed up, man."


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jul 15, 2011)

"You want me...to play in a Milo & Otis sequel...Um, hell to the no."


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 15, 2011)

Smell my butt, You kinky skunk!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 22, 2011)

What'choo Talkin' about Willis?


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 22, 2011)

Donna said:


> How YOU doin'????



:bow:Winner! Winner!:bow:

Several entries actually made me laugh!


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 22, 2011)

Next up for captioning: 

View attachment imageselephant.jpg


----------



## Fat Brian (Jul 22, 2011)

I bet thats not a low flow toilet!

Dumbo is trying out the new Elvis Pressely Elite toilet, guaranteed to hold a King sized dump!

You should see the size of the Tidy Bowl that this thing takes!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 22, 2011)

King of the Jungle MY ASS!!!


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh Lord she's gonna give me an earful now. "MA, I'm out of toilet paper!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jul 23, 2011)

Unfortunately for Peanut, the Elephant Port-O-Potty project ran out of funding when it came time to build the walls.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 23, 2011)

PRAWNS I asked for..... PRAWNS! For goodness' sake.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jul 23, 2011)

...meanwhile, mankind still fights the battle of seat up or down.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 24, 2011)

He hates it when the toilet paper tears, and he gets shit on his truck.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 24, 2011)

"Ugh, I hate when the seat is warm . . . someone just used this."


----------



## Paquito (Jul 24, 2011)

"Elephants never forget my ass, the guy before me didn't refill the toilet paper."


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm reviving this thread. Once we have a winner declared on the last pic, I'll be happy to post a new one to start a new round.


----------



## Lamia (Aug 21, 2011)

mulrooney13 said:


> Unfortunately for Peanut, the Elephant Port-O-Potty project ran out of funding when it came time to build the walls.



lol 
i vote for this one.


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 22, 2011)

Lamia said:


> lol
> i vote for this one.



I agree!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 22, 2011)

Caption this: 

View attachment Ron-Mueck-A-Girl-Sculpture (525x350).jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes, the towns first "Ogre Baby" exhibit wasn't as popular as imagined.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 22, 2011)

Well this teaches me never to buy diet pills off ebay...shrinks everyone 2 sizes my ass!


----------



## Jess87 (Aug 22, 2011)

"I still just cannot figure out how I gave birth to him vaginally."


----------



## nitewriter (Aug 22, 2011)

Proud Mama Mary looks out at her newborn son, Andre the Giant Junior.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 22, 2011)

And on that blessed night the virgin gave birth to the child, and the angel said unto her, "you shall name him . . . Benjamin Button"


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 22, 2011)

Suzy's mother made her attend the local Youth Birth Control Seminar at the downtown Family Planning Clinic


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 23, 2011)

"Oh, look, he's got his father's ears!"

Alt. "What happens when you switch Vigoro for Viagra."


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 23, 2011)

"We're going to need a bigger crib"


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 23, 2011)

"They better ALL say he looks like his damn FATHER!"


----------



## Fat Brian (Aug 23, 2011)

Sadly, his mother was never able to ride a bicycle again, her uterus kept getting caught in the chain.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 24, 2011)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> "We're going to need a bigger crib"



This one was simple, but it really made me giggle when I looked at the picture while reading it. WINNER! Rep is on the way!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok, folks, caption this: 

View attachment weird-tattoos-and-piercings.jpg


----------



## Fat Brian (Aug 24, 2011)

I knew I should have been a plastic surgeon.


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 25, 2011)

Man, I have a killer headache and I can't figure out why...


----------



## HighAltitudeFA (Aug 25, 2011)

Here is the last picture of Zoltar, taken right before an uncontrolled sneezing fit killed him.


----------



## Jess87 (Aug 25, 2011)

"Not really what I meant when I said cutlery holder, but it's awesome."


----------



## mango (Aug 25, 2011)

*It's no skin off my nose but this guy can sneeze through the heel of your shoe.



 *


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 25, 2011)

After watching Pirates of the Caribbean for the 1,000 time, an excited Trent displays for us his version of the Black Pearl's Pirate flag.


----------



## Linda (Aug 25, 2011)

The greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 25, 2011)

if you think THIS is cool, you should see me blow my nose!!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 25, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Ok, folks, caption this:



So then I says to Henrietta, I says, "Well that's not what your sister said last night." Next thing I know I was coming to in an ally with these knives in my face and I coudln't feel my bottom lip. True story.


----------



## mz_puss (Aug 25, 2011)

When the incompetent are allowed to shave !


----------



## Proner (Aug 25, 2011)

I have my cutlery, ready for the picnic! Fork? Who need fork when you have knives?


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 25, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Ok, folks, caption this:



The Latest Fashion trend to hit the catwalks left viewers stunned


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 25, 2011)

Nooooooooo, not the pepper shaker!!!!


----------



## Lamia (Aug 25, 2011)

Ginzu knife holder human head included only 9.99 CALL NOW!!!


----------



## nitewriter (Aug 26, 2011)

From those wonderful folks from Ronco we present the:bow: Face O Matic:bow: Just press the button on chin and it slices and dices as you :eat2:eat:eat2: ! Even Julienes French Fries! save that prep time when making dinner! Just $29.99 Operators are standing by!


----------



## tigerlily (Aug 26, 2011)

"That's not a butcher block, that's my nose. _Ha-cha-cha-cha!_"


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 26, 2011)

HighAltitudeFA said:


> Here is the last picture of Zoltar, taken right before an uncontrolled sneezing fit killed him.





ManBeef said:


> After watching Pirates of the Caribbean for the 1,000 time, an excited Trent displays for us his version of the Black Pearl's Pirate flag.



Both of these made me giggle pretty hard. I'll call it a tie, and rep when I can.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 26, 2011)

Caption this! 

View attachment Weird_Stuff6.jpg


----------



## Fat Brian (Aug 26, 2011)

I think we're about to witness a lion getting molested.


----------



## nitewriter (Aug 26, 2011)

With the Pride looking on, Dr. Malcolm Fungus Veternary Podiatrist looks after Simba's bunions while Simba looks over his next meal:eat1:


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 26, 2011)

This little piggy went to market....this little piggy stayed home....this little piggy had um...ROAST ZOOLOGIST? Wait....WHAT?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes, honey, I had SUCH a rough day at the office. That's right... keep rubbing... right there... ahhhh.


----------



## Donna (Aug 27, 2011)

King of the Jungle my ass!


----------



## mango (Aug 27, 2011)

*Who ordered the Paw Boy?




*


----------



## MattB (Aug 27, 2011)

"Listen, the Giants have the pitching, sure...how's that, that hurt? No? okay...So anyways, they got the pitching but not the hitting, there's no way they'll OOPS! Sorry, didn't meant to twist it s'much...no way they'll get in the playoffs this year without a solid bat in the middle of the lineup..."


----------



## Linda (Aug 27, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Caption this!



I know the mouse did a better job at it but seriously stop getting thorns in your paw and you wouldn't have anything to bitch about!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 27, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Both of these made me giggle pretty hard. I'll call it a tie, and rep when I can.



"Caption This Again! Rep for you courtesy of the Lovelylady78!"

I got 'em both for you :bow:


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 30, 2011)

Henry's wife soon left him after his extreme foot fetish pics leaked over the net.


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 30, 2011)

I am honored to win my first CAPTION THIS award... I love you all...


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 30, 2011)

Linda said:


> I know the mouse did a better job at it but seriously stop getting thorns in your paw and you wouldn't have anything to bitch about!!



WINNER!!!! :bow:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 30, 2011)

This picture really made me laugh on its own, so I can't wait to see what you guys come up with for it. 

Caption This: 

View attachment morrishitnitvn9 (420x315).jpg


----------



## MattB (Aug 30, 2011)

"We'll have the results of the lie detector test shortly, but first...let's see what happened with our decoy in the green room..."


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 30, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> This picture really made me laugh on its own, so I can't wait to see what you guys come up with for it.
> 
> Caption This:



LOL

"Felines arrested for public sexual act in the middle of the street. Shocked bystander cant hide her shock as the cats do it doggystyle."

 thats funny


----------



## Linda (Aug 30, 2011)

Help me!! HELP ME!!!!! The orange Tabby says I am next! FOR THE LOVE OF GOD HELP ME!!!!!


----------



## Jess87 (Aug 31, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> This picture really made me laugh on its own, so I can't wait to see what you guys come up with for it.
> 
> Caption This:



No caption, but all I could think of when I saw this was Antoine Dodson.


----------



## nitewriter (Aug 31, 2011)

"Hello, I'm Whiskers, your host for this edition of Animal Planets BIRDS & BEES. Our pannel of Sexperts will be answering your questions shortly, but first a word from our sponsor."


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 31, 2011)

"What do you mean don't turn around and look at Mom and Dad?"


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 31, 2011)

Director Tom Catz has trouble with his actors:

"No! No! No! Cut! That is not what I meant when I said, Ride that pussy!"


----------



## HighAltitudeFA (Sep 1, 2011)

Feline squashing, and the mice who love it... Film at 11.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 3, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> This picture really made me laugh on its own, so I can't wait to see what you guys come up with for it.
> 
> Caption This:



Fredrick comes home early from camp and accidentally walks in on Mom and Dad making a home movie.


----------



## ManBeef (Sep 4, 2011)

Hide Yuh Kittens, Hide Yuh Wives, && Hide Yuh Husbands Cuz They're Raping Everybody Out Here!!!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 4, 2011)

Jess87 said:


> No caption, but all I could think of when I saw this was Antoine Dodson.



WINNER!! Mostly because every mention of Antoine Dodson makes me laugh even to this day- immediately I sing the song mix in my head.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 7, 2011)

Caption This: 

View attachment weird-shoes-1.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 7, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Caption This:


Finally, the secret of just how Jesus walked on water is revealed.


----------



## joemurphy (Sep 7, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Caption This:



They were free with 20 boxtops from Summers Eve.


----------



## Linda (Sep 7, 2011)

This little piggy went to market. This little piggy stayed home. This little piggy had roast beef. This little piggy had none. This little piggy cried, "Damn! What smells fishy??!!"


----------



## MattB (Sep 7, 2011)

But wait! There's More! You'll also receive the companion set of matching black knee socks. Wow the ladies at the beach, the mall, or at bingo night with this timeless ensemble...


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 7, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Finally, the secret of just how Jesus walked on water is revealed.



If it were up to me, BigBeautifulMe would win right out of the gate!!!!!!!!!! This was hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bow::bow:


----------



## J34 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Please refrigerate after every use


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 7, 2011)

Suzy's doubts about her fishmonger's veiled flirtations were finally answered when he sent her a gift wrapped in newsprint this morning.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 8, 2011)

Prada's Gorton's Fisherman Collection


----------



## ManBeef (Sep 8, 2011)

We here at TMZ have an inside look at Lady Gaga's footwear for next years MTV Music Awards.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 8, 2011)

"Give a man some fish, he'll walk a mile in stinky shoes. Teach a man to fish, he'll make his own money and stop bugging you for it."


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Sep 8, 2011)

Some shoes have soles


----------



## nitewriter (Sep 8, 2011)

The lastest craze is the Flounder Flip Flops from Fulton Fish market Fashions. 
The same people who set the footwear world on its ear last year with the introduction of Sharkskin Shoes!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 15, 2011)

I said I wanted foot FETISH pics, dammit, not _FETID_! :doh:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 15, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Finally, the secret of just how Jesus walked on water is revealed.





ManBeef said:


> We here at TMZ have an inside look at Lady Gaga's footwear for next years MTV Music Awards.





Lastminute.Tom said:


> Some shoes have soles



I liked all of these, so I call it a three-way tie! Rep on the way for all of you!! :happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 15, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I liked all of these, so I call it a three-way tie! Rep on the way for all of you!! :happy:



Yay, thank you!


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 15, 2011)

oops. wrong thread!


----------



## ManBeef (Sep 16, 2011)

Sweet!!! Thank you


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 16, 2011)

Here is a new picture for captioning! 

View attachment ATT00001.jpg


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 16, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Here is a new picture for captioning!



I don't understand why rockets keep hitting our balloon...

(That is a FANTASTIC picture!! LOL)


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 16, 2011)

I HAVE to know how much that balloon weighs, maybe I'll buy it a scale and have it delivered to its house.


----------



## nitewriter (Sep 16, 2011)

"Mr Scott, Give me full power on my mark!"
"Captain, if I give the old Girl any more, She's gonna blow!!!
"fascinating"...."Shut up Spock!"


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 16, 2011)

When Christine told her new boyfriend Sam that she wanted him to ride the fire between her thighs, this wasn't exactly what he had in mind.


----------



## Jess87 (Sep 17, 2011)

I know he asked for instructions on fart lighting, but this is taking it too far.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Sep 17, 2011)

Luna was proud to have an eclipse named after her


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 17, 2011)

Talk about blowing smoke up your ass!


----------



## MattB (Sep 17, 2011)

Almost a full moon...


----------



## ManBeef (Sep 17, 2011)

As lil Kendal's parents fought over who put the panties in the dryer... Kendal sat day dreaming about what would happen if daddy really were to blow smoke up mommies ass


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 17, 2011)

That's a pretty hot piece of ass there!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 19, 2011)

hahaha, i'm seriously laughing so hard, I can't event hink of anything to say. This might be the best picture to date.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 19, 2011)

"On a clear day you can see fur ever." 

"The new Wonder Bread Mega-Buns marketing campaign opted for a more adult oriented theme (Builds strong boners 12 way!)."


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 19, 2011)

Here, we witness the debut flight of the first hot air balloon with a combined compressed gas horizontal thruster/smoke screen/stink bomb propulsion system.


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 20, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> When Christine told her new boyfriend Sam that she wanted him to ride the fire between her thighs, this wasn't exactly what he had in mind.



I loved so many of the captions, but I think this one is the winner! It made me laugh the hardest!:bow:

Alas, I cannot rep BigBeautifulMe. Will someone take care of that for me? Thanks!


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 20, 2011)

Let's try this. 

View attachment 4e3c28be48dcb.jpg


----------



## nitewriter (Sep 20, 2011)

Here on the Eastern Shore Of Lake Champlain On Cabot Cheese Cove just below the Ben & Jerry's Marina is Log Cabin Beach. Log Cabin Beach is known for its clothes optional section with Volleyball & Waffle Eating Tournaments every weekend during the Summer Season.

Vermont Bureau of Tourism


----------



## Donna (Sep 20, 2011)

Talk about a sticky situation.


----------



## MattB (Sep 20, 2011)

Must be Thursday...


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 20, 2011)

"Waffle they think of next?"


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 20, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Alas, I cannot rep BigBeautifulMe. Will someone take care of that for me? Thanks!



Got her for you.

"Nevada church groups have lodged a complaint against Waffle House's latest business venture. The 24 hour breakfast chain has partnered with a failing local escort service and opened a new restaurant/brothel called Mr. Waffle's House of Ho's on the shores of Lake Mead. Amenities include a nude beach with a naked waffle walk and a Continental Breakfast featuring ladies from around the world wearing a signature breakfast item from their home country."


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a funny caption, but a) you'd have to be up on your memes to get it, and b) it's completely tasteless. lol

And thanks for the rep for the last one!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 20, 2011)

I can't believe no one has made a twat waffle joke yet.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 20, 2011)

I refrained, lol.


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 20, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I have a funny caption, but a) you'd have to be up on your memes to get it, and b) it's completely tasteless. lol
> 
> And thanks for the rep for the last one!



You're very welcome, and by all means lets have your tasteless, nuevo-meme laden caption. We're all ears.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 20, 2011)

You asked for it, Brian.  LOL



BullseyeB said:


> Let's try this.










-------------------------------

Seeing this sign posted in front of the beach they were about to enter, Bob shuddered, turned to his friend and said "I really, really hope those aren't blue waffles all those nude sunbathers are eating." 

Bob's friend, smirking, added: "And if they are, I sure hope there's syrup!" 

-----------------------




(IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT BLUE WAFFLES ARE, DON'T GOOGLE IT. Trust me on this one!!!!)


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 20, 2011)

Ya know what, nevermind.(insert throwing up smilie here)

I will never doubt your capacity for the truly vile ever again. You seem like such a sweet, normal person.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 20, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> You seem like such a sweet, normal person.




Oh lord that made me laugh. 

By the way, Gin--you beat me to it but mine was a blue waffle/blue crab convo. ha.


----------



## mango (Sep 20, 2011)

*This particular nudist colony discovered that maple syrup can be used as a substitute for suntan oil.



*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 20, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> Ya know what, nevermind.(insert throwing up smilie here)
> 
> I will never doubt your capacity for the truly vile ever again. You seem like such a sweet, normal person.



LOL! FYI, the blue waffle meme is hardly my invention. Unfortunately it's all too common a joke these days. But I'm glad you are now aware I am anything but sweet and innocent. LOL.


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 20, 2011)

Don't worry, I'll never look at you quite the same again.


----------



## ManBeef (Sep 21, 2011)

Roscoe's Chicken && Waffles Just Got A Hellova Lot Sexier...


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 29, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> Got her for you.
> 
> "Nevada church groups have lodged a complaint against Waffle House's latest business venture. The 24 hour breakfast chain has partnered with a failing local escort service and opened a new restaurant/brothel called Mr. Waffle's House of Ho's on the shores of Lake Mead. Amenities include a nude beach with a naked waffle walk and a Continental Breakfast featuring ladies from around the world wearing a signature breakfast item from their home country."



OK... the Mr. Waffle's House of Ho's made me laugh out loud! :bow:Winner! Winner!:bow:

You have been repped!


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 29, 2011)

Her you go...caption this! 

View attachment imagesCAAJYEDK.jpg


----------



## Dromond (Sep 29, 2011)

You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## Jess87 (Sep 29, 2011)

It's probably time to talk to John about pursuing art as a career.


----------



## ManBeef (Sep 30, 2011)

Maison's career as a popular fashion designer left him wanting to make over more things. But he just could not figure out why his new "innovative" fruit business failed so bad.


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 10, 2011)

Dromond said:


> You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.



I have to go with _The Princess Bride _reference!

:bow:Winner! Winner!:bow:


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 10, 2011)

OK. Let's see what y'all have to say about this one!  

View attachment img_10500_silly-animal-photos.jpg


----------



## nitewriter (Oct 10, 2011)

" The Doncaster Veternary Clinic has outfitted all their female staff in Ah Bras to help wean a large litter of Kittens."


----------



## Dromond (Oct 10, 2011)

The kitten knew he was snared by the booby trap, but he wasn't in any hurry to free himself.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 10, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> I have to go with _The Princess Bride _reference!
> 
> :bow:Winner! Winner!:bow:



INCONCEIVABLE!


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 11, 2011)

Dromond said:


> INCONCEIVABLE!



LOL LOL


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 11, 2011)

This Itty Bitty Kitty is trying to join another kind of committee


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Oct 11, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> OK. Let's see what y'all have to say about this one!



Forget teh chzburger, Ai haz teh milk...to go.

ETA: For those who haven't met the LOLcats: 
http://www.icanhascheezburger.com


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 12, 2011)

If only being stuck between a rock && a hard place was this good


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 14, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> If only being stuck between a rock && a hard place was this good



:bow:Winner! Winner!:bow:


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 14, 2011)

Caption this! 

View attachment imagesCAHLAW2W.jpg


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Oct 14, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Caption this!



"Yea, Dora kept yelling that 'no swiping' mess until I'd had enough..wait til you see what I left in her backpack...bwhahahahahaha!"


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 15, 2011)

Yay!!! I won!!!
New caption

After months of script writing he come to find his cat in this position... Thus giving birth to the idea for the movie TEETH


----------



## nitewriter (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey Fuzzy, How was your date last night with My Little Kitty?


----------



## Dromond (Oct 15, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> After months of script writing he come to find his cat in this position... Thus giving birth to the idea for the movie TEETH



I don't think I can top this.


----------



## Fat Brian (Oct 15, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Caption this!



"Patches was never quite the same after the Smiths tried Hartz new hairball preventing suppositories."


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 16, 2011)

Dromond said:


> I don't think I can top this.



Why thank you kindly. Teeth was the first thing that I thought of lol


----------



## Linda (Oct 19, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Caption this!





Boots doing his impression of Count Catula


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 20, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> Yay!!! I won!!!
> New caption
> 
> After months of script writing he come to find his cat in this position... Thus giving birth to the idea for the movie TEETH



:bow:And Manbeef takes the win...two in a row!!!:bow:

Someone rep him for me, please!


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 20, 2011)

And now this! 

View attachment imagesCA22S3OP.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 20, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> And now this!



Elation was short lived however as the boys soon discovered that their new energy efficient gas dryer has it's drawbacks.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 20, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> And now this!



Just another day...hanging out in the city...acting fly...looking igor-geous...


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Oct 20, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> And now this!



'General' Larry Platt's, 'Pants On The Ground' viral song was actually inspired by the classic, 'Shirts On The Head'.

Shirts on the head
Shirts on the head
Lookin' like a fool with ya shirts on ya head

Shirt all stretched
Can't see ya neck
Walking
Talking
With ya shirt on ya head
Pull it down!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 21, 2011)

Finally, burkas for boys! Available NOW at Sharia Outfitters!!


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 22, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> :bow:And Manbeef takes the win...two in a row!!!:bow:
> 
> Someone rep him for me, please!



Thankies so much!!! ... Might some nice fellow rep this sweet southern belle?


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 22, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> And now this!



Ok chaps, maybe we are too old for hand me downs...


----------



## nitewriter (Oct 22, 2011)

Pssst.....Is this where the secret society for men with no necks meet?:huh:


----------



## hellokitty (Oct 22, 2011)

Is this the line for the auditions for Hunchback of Notre Dame?


----------



## Dromond (Oct 22, 2011)

"Why are all the chicks laughing at us?"


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Oct 23, 2011)

For those who don't get my reference, Larry Platt auditioned for American Idol one season...Here is his audition. It still makes me laugh


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 25, 2011)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> 'General' Larry Platt's, 'Pants On The Ground' viral song was actually inspired by the classic, 'Shirts On The Head'.
> 
> Shirts on the head
> Shirts on the head
> ...



This made me laugh. :bow:Winner! Winner!:bow:


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 25, 2011)

And here is another one for you to caption! 

View attachment happyfun.jpg


----------



## hellokitty (Oct 25, 2011)

You dont think I went too blond do you?


----------



## nitewriter (Oct 25, 2011)

A trim please with lightning bolts cut in the sides.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 28, 2011)

After some bleaching, Magilla flaunted his new look for Suga the polar dear. She couldn't resist... && with a smile like that... You know DAMN well Magilla went ape shit on dat ass!!! *BOW CHIKA BOW WOW*


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 28, 2011)

"Hey baby, wanna come over to my place and prove blonds have more fun?"


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 4, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> "Hey baby, wanna come over to my place and prove blonds have more fun?"



:bow:Winner! Winner!:bow:


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 4, 2011)

Caption this! 

View attachment fat_animals_24.jpg


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 4, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Caption this!



This is what rock bottom looks like, people.


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi I'm Felicia. I'm all you ever wanted in a Pussy and MORE! I'm too sexy for my fur too sexy for my...URP...cuse me.


----------



## Linda (Nov 5, 2011)

Can someone just bring the next mouse TO me??


----------



## Famouslastwords (Nov 5, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> And here is another one for you to caption!



oops I was behind a few pages.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 5, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Caption this!



Bitch, please.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 5, 2011)

Tried shaving it into a heart shape but not having opposable thumbs is a bitch.


----------



## Donna (Nov 5, 2011)

Who you callin' a pussy, punk?

Yeah, I'm fat. What's your point?


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 5, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Tried shaving it into a heart shape but not having opposable thumbs is a bitch.



This really made me laugh! :bow::happy:


----------



## Fat Brian (Nov 5, 2011)

What's your problem, it's not going to lick itself.


----------



## MattB (Nov 6, 2011)

Catnip Confessions...


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 7, 2011)

Garfield told me if I got that Brazilian wax I'd look bigger... I still cant see shit


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 7, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> Garfield told me if I got that Brazilian wax I'd look bigger... I still cant see shit


HAHAHAHAHA. THIS should be the winner!


----------



## Fat Brian (Nov 7, 2011)

I thought a Brazilian removed all of the hair from the pussy?


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 7, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> Garfield told me if I got that Brazilian wax I'd look bigger... I still cant see shit





BigBeautifulMe said:


> HAHAHAHAHA. THIS should be the winner!



Yeah, this one's REALLY funny too... This was a great choice of photos.


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 7, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> HAHAHAHAHA. THIS should be the winner!





lovelylady78 said:


> Yeah, this one's REALLY funny too... This was a great choice of photos.



Awww, thankies. Super big huggles for supporting. Ima throw in a lil suhin (suh-in to be used as something) sexy to go with that huggle


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 7, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> Garfield told me if I got that Brazilian wax I'd look bigger... I still cant see shit



OK, it sounds like we have a winner! :bow:Again!!!:bow:

Someone needs to rep ManBeef for me!


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 7, 2011)

Let's try this... 

View attachment fat-ape.jpg


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes its true that man descended from us, but they have continued to descend into sub-species such as Lawyers, Politicians & Talk Show Hosts. That is why I'm getting dressed up, I'm going to be on Dr. Phil this afternoon.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 7, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> OK, it sounds like we have a winner! :bow:Again!!!:bow:
> 
> Someone needs to rep ManBeef for me!



Thanks for my earlier win and I repped the Man of Beef for ya!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 7, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Let's try this...




Why helloooooooooooooo sailors! :batting::batting::batting: See anything you like? :batting::batting::batting:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 7, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Let's try this...



Second caption:

"This is my impersonation of Ginny at the bus stop the day she realized she had finally gotten boobs. 'Hey, guys! Look what I got!'"


----------



## Dromond (Nov 7, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Let's try this...



I'm too sexy for my shirt, too sexy for my shirt, so sexy it HURRRRRTS!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 7, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Let's try this...



I don't look like Richard Gere? Simian PLEASE!!! As if you look like Jane Goodall!!


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 8, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Let's try this...



He's going to to be popular on the nekkid pics threads


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 11, 2011)

Why dont I ever notice my mistakes till after lol


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 11, 2011)

Dromond said:


> I'm too sexy for my shirt, too sexy for my shirt, so sexy it HURRRRRTS!



:bow:Winner! Winner!:bow:

Alas, I seem to have been too free with my rep lately...can someone get Dromond for me? Thanks!


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 11, 2011)

OK...the last fat cat got such good response, we'll try another. Caption this! 

View attachment fat_animals_26.jpg


----------



## Fat Brian (Nov 11, 2011)

The Smiths were very disappointed when they received Oscar back from the taxidermist, in an effort to save money they had used a watermelon for the form.


----------



## MattB (Nov 11, 2011)

Uhhh, Honey? Where did the lamp go?


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 11, 2011)

Fatter than a Feeding Sow, More Inert than a Block of Granite, Look Down on the Floor! It's Elvis! It's a Seal in a Flocati Rug! 


No, It's SUMO CAT!!! :bow:Thank You Very Much:bow:


----------



## Dromond (Nov 11, 2011)

"I can't believe I ate the whole thing."


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 13, 2011)

I've fallen, and I can't get up.

....can you help me up?


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 15, 2011)

What do you mean this isn't what Felix meant by being a fat cat on Wall street!?


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 15, 2011)

Dats a Spicy Meatball!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 16, 2011)

How do you think I'd do with a paysite? KittyHog.xxx is open.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah, I'm a mouth breather, wanna fight about it?


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 20, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> What do you mean this isn't what Felix meant by being a fat cat on Wall street!?



:bow:Winner! Winner!:bow: Not only funny, but timely too! 

Arrrgh. I can't rep ManBeef! Help! Someone? Anyone?


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 20, 2011)

Here is another one for y'all to caption!

Eh...you can't see it, but there is a large nose ring on this animal. 

View attachment yak.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 20, 2011)

You gotta stand out to fit in . . . right?


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 20, 2011)

Emo cow has nothing but disdain for all of you.


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 20, 2011)

"I already told you once... I'm a yak! Call me a cow again and see what happens!"


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 20, 2011)

fat9276 said:


> "I already told you once... I'm a yak! Call me a cow again and see what happens!"



Cow. 
..............


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 20, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Cow.
> ..............



Dolly! Tie back my shag! Yak's gonna have to trample a b****!


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 21, 2011)

Clementine I don't care what my parents said! I wanted my septum pierced so I took the bull by the horns, so did the piercer. That's just how I roll

Now be nice && rep me  I'm an attention whore, must I beg? PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE... I won't do it


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 21, 2011)

fat9276 said:


> "I already told you once... I'm a yak! Call me a cow again and see what happens!"



lol, oh lawdy


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 21, 2011)

Paparozzi, snapped pics of Lady Gaga, going clubbing ingonito after her performance last night at the Cow Palace in Austin, Texas. Photographers said She would have gone unnoticed if it weren't for the 5 Caret Diamond set in her Nosering


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 26, 2011)

fat9276 said:


> "I already told you once... I'm a yak! Call me a cow again and see what happens!"



:bow:Winner! Winner!:bow: Made me laugh!


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 26, 2011)

In honor of our recent holiday... 

View attachment tumblr_kv2fbaGINx1qzdqpyo1_500.jpg


----------



## Dromond (Nov 26, 2011)

Happy Fangsgiving!


----------



## penguin (Nov 27, 2011)

And this was the last time the Smiths left the liquor cabinet unlocked when they went away for the weekend.


----------



## Fat Brian (Nov 27, 2011)

"...I swear it's true, the last time I got high with Snoop Dogg I saw a dog dressed like an Indian and a Pilgrim cat, I ain't never doin' that shit again!"


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 28, 2011)

"What are you grinning at Ralphie? Next time YOU get to wear the starched collar!!!"


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 28, 2011)

Oddly enough, when police found the owners dead in the dining room, they had this picture pinned to their chest with a carving knife....


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 28, 2011)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Oddly enough, when police found the owners dead in the dining room, they had this picture pinned to their chest with a carving knife....



:bow:Winner! Winner!:bow: This made me laugh out loud!


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 28, 2011)

How about this one? 

View attachment fat_animals_06.jpg


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 28, 2011)

:eat1::eat1: Yum, Blowfish, my favorite!!!:eat1::eat1:


----------



## Linda (Nov 29, 2011)

This last bit of turkey and I will have taken care of Thanksgiving all by myself. :eat2:


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 29, 2011)

!!!Get In My Belleh!!!


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 9, 2011)

nitewriter said:


> :eat1::eat1: Yum, Blowfish, my favorite!!!:eat1::eat1:



:bow:Winner! Winner!:bow:


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 9, 2011)

Caption this! 

View attachment 131299740502.jpg


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 9, 2011)

nitewriter said:


> :eat1::eat1: Yum, Blowfish, my favorite!!!:eat1::eat1:



:bow: Winner! Winner! :bow:

:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: *I Won,I Won, I Won!!! *

Thank You! ...Woof, Gotta cut back on the Red Bull


----------



## smithnwesson (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 10, 2011)

smithnwesson said:


>



Karma is a bitch, ain't it Bubba?


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 10, 2011)

DATELINE MINNEAPOLIS: Minnesota State Troopers pulled over an SUV driving erratically just outside of International Falls. Police performed a sobriety test on the driver Bullwinkle J. Moose of Frostbite Falls, which he failed and was arrested for DUI. Also arrested were his brother and sister Donwinkle and Doewinkle for Drunk & Disorderly. Mr Moose was also fined for hunting Hunters out of season. Court Date is set for Jan 3.


----------



## penguin (Dec 10, 2011)

Due to circumstances beyond the producer's control, the first season of "Moose Gone Wild" was also the last.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 12, 2011)

Moose season!
Human season!
Moose season!

I say it's Human season, and I say, "FIRE!"



smithnwesson said:


>


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey Smithnwesson, time for a winner?


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 5, 2012)

Resurrecting this thread! Here you go! Happy New Year! This is an actual tree in Santa Barbara, California! LOL 

View attachment 1_uh_dec17.jpg


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 5, 2012)

BullseyeB said:


> Resurrecting this thread! Here you go! Happy New Year! This is an actual tree in Santa Barbara, California! LOL



I don't think we need to cut it and count the rings. This is obviously an old lady tree.


Also, 
"Does your bark hang low,
Does it wobble to and fro,
Can you tie it in a knot,
Can you tie it in a bow..."


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 5, 2012)

There once was a buxom young maiden who found a lamp complete with Genie and 3 wishes. Alas only the first was granted when she asked the studly Genie if she could experience "Morning Wood":wubu: whereupon he transformed her into a Drooping Chestnut Tree. She is still visible on one of the hiking trails in Muir Woods in Northern California


----------



## Jess87 (Jan 11, 2012)

"Grandma never quite gets the tree costume right."


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't think the tree huggers need our support, it's the tree itself.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jan 11, 2012)

Yet another Santa Barbara man was arrested for public masturbation in a city park last night, police blame the dramatic increase in these crimes on the maturation of the parks titty tree population.


----------



## MattB (Jan 12, 2012)

Titwillow.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 13, 2012)

MattB said:


> Titwillow.



You all were quite funny with this, but MattB's caption nearly made me choke on my water!!! I laughed out loud and nearly snorted! 

:bow:Winner! Winner!:bow:

You've been repped, MattB! :bow:


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 13, 2012)

OK, since you all seemed to like the Tittwillow so much, here is a nearby tree...really! These are just a couple of yards away from each other!  

View attachment PC170001.jpg


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 14, 2012)

"Welcome to Today's Tour at Fallik Arboreteum, On our right here we have a Great Crotched Western Walnut, species genus _viagrus walnutus erectus._


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 14, 2012)

Local arborists note that tree sap levels are on the rise.
(at least we THINK it's sap


----------



## MattB (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey! That tree has a woody!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 14, 2012)

Look at the size of the nuts on that tree!


----------



## Fat Brian (Jan 14, 2012)

They better use some lube or they'll start a forest fire.


----------



## Lamia (Jan 14, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> Local arborists note that tree sap levels are on the rise.
> (at least we THINK it's sap



gets my vote!


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 28, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> Local arborists note that tree sap levels are on the rise.
> (at least we THINK it's sap



:bow:Winner! Winner!:bow:


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 28, 2012)

So, here's a new one! 

View attachment 1262.jpg


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 28, 2012)

well it beat licking carpet


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 28, 2012)

Gene Simmons .... meet your match.


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar (Jan 28, 2012)

Giant Smoky Mountain throat slug attacks local pet


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 29, 2012)

"Kibbles and bits, Kibbles, and bits. I'm gonna bet me some kibbles and bits."


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 29, 2012)

Delightfully Peculiar said:


> Giant Smoky Mountain throat slug attacks local pet


 
BWAH HA HA HA If I were picking, this is the win!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 29, 2012)

MMMmm, prostate exam...Sweee-eet!:happy:


----------



## FA Punk (Jan 29, 2012)

Yum! Yum! Yum! It's Bacon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 29, 2012)

"YOU'RE CALLING *ME* A KISSASS!?! What gives you _that_ idea?"


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 29, 2012)

This is the first time I've seen a dog with a shit-eating grin.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 29, 2012)

Try the tongue! IT'S DEEEEELICIOUS!!!!! <best read in Gilbert Gottfried's voice>


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 2, 2012)

Delightfully Peculiar said:


> Giant Smoky Mountain throat slug attacks local pet



And the Winner is...the new kid on the block, Delightfully Peculiar!:bow:

Nice going!:bow:


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 2, 2012)

What would you put as a caption for this one? 

View attachment imagesCAKDCQUC.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 2, 2012)

BullseyeB said:


> What would you put as a caption for this one?


'Coq au vin recipe', this chick tells me. Says to bring a bottle of the good stuff.....


----------



## MattB (Feb 2, 2012)

"Vive le Québec libre!


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar (Feb 2, 2012)

BullseyeB said:


> And the Winner is...the new kid on the block, Delightfully Peculiar!:bow:
> 
> Nice going!:bow:



Yay! Thank you


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 2, 2012)

Now what was that romantical line all the dames fall for? Oh yeah,

:smitten: to loaf in bed, a jug of wine and fowl :smitten:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Feb 3, 2012)

BullseyeB said:


> What would you put as a caption for this one?



How Anti-Joke Chicken prepares for memes....


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 3, 2012)

First, the bottle of chablis ... now it's the cluck-me eyes.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 3, 2012)

The beret and French wine are my coy way of saying 'I surrender myself to you!'. :blush:


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 3, 2012)

"When zay envite me to zee dinner partay...I did not know that I would be zee main course. I will show them. I will steal zee wine! Starve you BasTARDS!"


----------



## Dromond (Feb 6, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> 'Coq au vin recipe', this chick tells me. Says to bring a bottle of the good stuff.....



I was going to participate, but I can't top this.


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 7, 2012)

Dromond said:


> I was going to participate, but I can't top this.



I agree, Dro!

Casting Pearls is the winner!!!:bow::bow: This made me laugh out loud!!! 

Alas, I cannot rep her. Can someone get her for me?


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 7, 2012)

What do y'all make of this one? 

View attachment imagesCA0HMOH6.jpg


----------



## Dromond (Feb 7, 2012)

Breakthroughs in genetics and quantum theory combine to produce the world's first recursive cat.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 7, 2012)

Dromond said:


> I was going to participate, but I can't top this.





BullseyeB said:


> I agree, Dro!
> 
> Casting Pearls is the winner!!!:bow::bow: This made me laugh out loud!!!
> 
> Alas, I cannot rep her. Can someone get her for me?



Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 11, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Breakthroughs in genetics and quantum theory combine to produce the world's first recursive cat.



:bow:Winner! Winner!:bow:


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 11, 2012)

Let's try another one... 

View attachment slide_206698_646588_free.jpg


----------



## MattB (Feb 11, 2012)

Sssso nice to ssssseeee you again...Mr. Bond...


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar (Feb 11, 2012)

All hail our dark lord....Mr. Skittles!


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 11, 2012)

Cue Disney Music.....:bow::bow: Can you feel the love tonight ?:bow::bow:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Feb 15, 2012)

BullseyeB said:


> Let's try another one...



I will noth tholerathe your intholenthe!


----------



## Dromond (Feb 16, 2012)

BullseyeB said:


> Let's try another one...



"I feel pretty, oh so pretty..."


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 16, 2012)

Dromond said:


> "I feel pretty, oh so pretty..."



_I feel icky and sticky and YUCK!_


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 19, 2012)

Congratulations to MattB! Winner!:bow:Winner!:bow:

Will someone rep him for me?


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 19, 2012)

Next up for you captionistas! 

View attachment cartoons_silly_640_30.jpg


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 19, 2012)

Another Great Product from S&M Dairy


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 19, 2012)

MattB said:


> Sssso nice to ssssseeee you again...Mr. Bond...





BullseyeB said:


> Congratulations to MattB! Winner!:bow:Winner!:bow:
> 
> Will someone rep him for me?




Got him for you!!!


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 19, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Got him for you!!!



Thanks!!!!!


----------



## MattB (Feb 19, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Got him for you!!!





BullseyeB said:


> Thanks!!!!!



Merci Beaucoup!


----------



## tigerlily (Feb 23, 2012)

BullseyeB said:


> Next up for you captionistas!



Surprise set in as Fred realized that the "First in First out" system may not have meant what he thought it meant.


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 25, 2012)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> I will noth tholerathe your intholenthe!



:bow:Winner! Winner!:bow: You have been repped! 

Dromond will post our next pick! The thread is all yours, Dro! Thanks for letting me reign for a while!


----------



## Dromond (Feb 25, 2012)

BullseyeB said:


> Dromond will post our next pick! The thread is all yours, Dro! Thanks for letting me reign for a while!



You've been a worthy successor!

Now, for the next round: CAPTION THIS! 

View attachment notplayingtennis.jpg


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 25, 2012)

Considering her wicked backhand,:bounce::bounce::bounce: They don't call her "Auntie Maim" fer nothin


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar (Feb 26, 2012)

The country club was never the same after Lady Effington introduced tennis and tangtini day.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Feb 26, 2012)

BullseyeB said:


> :bow:Winner! Winner!:bow: You have been repped!



Awesome! Thank you!



Dromond said:


> Now, for the next round: CAPTION THIS!



The elitist version of beer pong...


----------



## Linda (Feb 27, 2012)

I just wanna spank one of these horses' ass with my paddle. Another mint julep or four!!


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 27, 2012)

"Beatrice and Eugenie 'ave got nuttin' on me!"


----------



## Dromond (Feb 27, 2012)

Delightfully Peculiar said:


> The country club was never the same after Lady Effington introduced tennis and tangtini day.



The new girl takes the win!

You've been repped!


----------



## Dromond (Feb 27, 2012)

Next round:







Actual caption: A Cavalier King Charles Spaniel in the staging area during the 136th Westminster Kennel Club Annual Dog Show held at Madison Square Garden.


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 28, 2012)

Dromond said:


>



Doggy style, indeed.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 28, 2012)

OMG, eargasm!


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 28, 2012)

OK...in keeping with the theme of the two previous posters...

Oooh Baby, I love it when you blow me...


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 28, 2012)

Whitney Houston: "Reincarnation really isn't that bad."


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar (Feb 28, 2012)

Dromond said:


> The new girl takes the win!
> 
> You've been repped!



Sweet! Thanks


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 29, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Next round:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why, yes, L'Oreal, I *AM* worth it!


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 29, 2012)

Dear Dog, Please don't let him find out I ate his homework, Amen.


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 2, 2012)

" Sniff a little more to the left, Yeah RIGHT there!!!! Who's the:bow: Alpha Dog:bow: now baby!!!"


----------



## Dromond (Mar 3, 2012)

rellis10 said:


> Whitney Houston: "Reincarnation really isn't that bad."



Heh. Made me laugh. Winnah!


----------



## Dromond (Mar 3, 2012)

You know the drill.


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 3, 2012)

Be quiets boys! Lets pretend the 8 pound cat is NOT in the room!


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 4, 2012)

This is the _last_ time I let that little pipsqueak talk me into babysitting!


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 4, 2012)

Cat: "Soon to be three blind mice."


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 4, 2012)

Dromond said:


> You know the drill.




The next morning, Fluffy's owners desperately wished they had NOT allowed her to become a vegetarian.


----------



## Fat Brian (Mar 4, 2012)

Step one in Leonards plan to create a generation of mice he won't have to chase.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 4, 2012)

Have you seen my mice??


----------



## Jess87 (Mar 4, 2012)

Sure, the fleas they get rid of, but they let this fly.


----------



## Donna (Mar 5, 2012)

Tom & Jerry....& Larry & Perry & Terry.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 5, 2012)

After watching all of Shark Week, Fluffy's new "remoras for cats" program was meeting with questionable, potentially delicious results.


----------



## Dromond (Mar 6, 2012)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> After watching all of Shark Week, Fluffy's new "remoras for cats" program was meeting with questionable, potentially delicious results.



I choose you. Winner!


----------



## Dromond (Mar 6, 2012)

Next!


----------



## Fat Brian (Mar 6, 2012)

This young woman is demonstrating the new Jersey Shore lip plumping laser, guaranteed to give you a Guidette approved duck face in three uses or less.


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 6, 2012)

:bow: Introducing the Suckface 5000!:bow: Yes for only $9.95 plus shipping and handling you can have this universal attachment for your Bissel or Electrolux. That will give you lips just like :kiss2:Angelina Jolie's:kiss2: Make sure you remove any Dentures, Bridges or Loose Crowns before placing the Suckface to your mouth.


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar (Mar 7, 2012)

Jenna's complete lack of discernible talent and love of tacky eighties fashion were what first attracted her to the "Cult of will.i.am." But she stayed for the wicked black lights.


----------



## Dromond (Mar 8, 2012)

Fat Brian said:


> This young woman is demonstrating the new Jersey Shore lip plumping laser, guaranteed to give you a Guidette approved duck face in three uses or less.



You win! Enjoy your rep!


----------



## Dromond (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok then, the last picture didn't generate much interest. Let's see how this one does. Ready, set, caption!








> A possum broke into a local bakery and ate so many pastries he couldnt move! This is how the bakery owners found him


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 8, 2012)

Here we observe the Manhattan sugarglider frolicking in its natural habitat, the Bakery Ferrara, after gorging itself on fresh rugelach. Spencer Fuzzypants, a restaurant critic and possessor of opposable digits, when not eating his own weight in baked goods daily, declares today's batch, 'two thumbs up'.


----------



## Fat Brian (Mar 8, 2012)

Food comas, not just for feedees anymore.


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 8, 2012)

:eat2:"Today the Danish, Tomorrow the Bear Claws!:eat2: URP, excuse me.":blush:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 9, 2012)

"Waddaya mean I'm no Goldilocks? I'm tellin ya, the cannoli were too dry, the eclairs were tooo stale, but these summabitches were juuuuuuust right! *Brrrrrrrrp!"


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 9, 2012)

What the fuck is that?!.....Strawberry?

(Fateez only c da goodeez.)


----------



## balletguy (Mar 9, 2012)

i need to smoke after that..wow


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 9, 2012)

Ollie just can't hold his danish like he used to.


----------



## Donna (Mar 10, 2012)

Dromond said:


>



Come watch the video of me stuffing myself with these delicious pastries and smearing rasberry jam all over my fur before the final weigh in. Let's see how much I have gained! Only at BBW-Possum.com

my apologies ot the paysite folks.


----------



## Dromond (Mar 10, 2012)

Donna said:


> Come watch the video of me stuffing myself with these delicious pastries and smearing rasberry jam all over my fur before the final weigh in. Let's see how much I have gained! Only at BBW-Possum.com
> 
> my apologies ot the paysite folks.



Shut it down, hang it up, this wins so hard. Enjoy your rep!


----------



## mel (Mar 10, 2012)

ha!


----------



## Dromond (Mar 10, 2012)

Now... Caption THIS! :blink:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 10, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Now... Caption THIS! :blink:



Are you guys screwing with me, or are we really going cow hunting?


----------



## penguin (Mar 10, 2012)

...and one cow to rule them all.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 10, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Now... Caption THIS! :blink:



"Uh, JimBob... when we said we were going to show people we believed _'utterly'_ in our right to bear arms, I kinna think you mighta misunderstood."


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 10, 2012)

The new chick-fil-a advertising campaign...
EAT MORE CHICKIN YOU MOTHER FU&%ERS!!!

THIS...IS...WISCONIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!!!

Got Milk?.... I got yer effing milk right here.


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 10, 2012)

Wilber, I dare ya to pull my udder...daggum pig.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 10, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> THIS...IS...WISCONIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!!!



Is this a new state I don't know about?


----------



## balletguy (Mar 10, 2012)

I dare you to Milk Me.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 10, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Is this a new state I don't know about?



Son of a .... Ok, points off for spelling. :doh: I even proof read the damn thing.


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 10, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Now... Caption THIS! :blink:



Dateline: Carlisle Pennsylvainia, Members of the 4th Pennsylvainia Volunteer Moolitia gather to start their march on the statehouse in Harrisburg to petition that the Wording of the Bill of Rights be changed from "the Right to bear arms" to "the right to bear arms and to bare udders" according to Colonel Lawrence Holstein pictured above.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 10, 2012)

He's obviously dressed as a cowboy.

:doh:


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 11, 2012)

Rural Guernsey-rillas pride themselves on their natural and authentic cow-maflage. No bull! :doh:


----------



## Donna (Mar 11, 2012)

The guys at Ben & Jerry's reacted in a very uncharacteristic way when confronted by the Vermont Chapter of PETA's allegation that they mistreat their milk cows. A company spokeman said on Friday, "the charges are udderly ridiculous."


----------



## willowmoon (Mar 13, 2012)

After being fired as the spokesman for Borden Dairy, he decides to go all "William Foster" and take matters into his own hands.


----------



## Fattitude1 (Mar 14, 2012)

"Try ta tip ME over, will ya?"


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 14, 2012)

These are the last dairies! Repent for Armoogeddon is at hand er hoof!!!


----------



## Dromond (Mar 23, 2012)

lovelylady78 said:


> He's obviously dressed as a cowboy.
> 
> :doh:



Heh. I love a good pun. Winner!


----------



## Dromond (Mar 23, 2012)

I did not forget you all.

So... CAPTION THIS!






Yes, it's a People of Walmart photo. It's still worthy.


----------



## penguin (Mar 24, 2012)

Bob was told that Walmart was a great place to pick up chicks, but he wasn't sure this was what they meant.


----------



## Linda (Mar 24, 2012)

I've got a little cock on my mind is all.


----------



## willowmoon (Mar 24, 2012)

What the cluck is going on here?!?!?


----------



## vardon_grip (Mar 24, 2012)

So this guy walks into the doctor's office with this chicken on his head.

The doctor looks up and says, "Yes, sir, can I help you?"

And the duck says,

"Yeah, can you get this guy off my ass?"


----------



## Donna (Mar 24, 2012)

Do you think the genie misunderstood when I said I wished to get laid?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 24, 2012)

"I cluck my hair back and forth, I cluck my hair back and forth..."


----------



## Linda (Mar 24, 2012)

Donna said:


> Do you think the genie misunderstood when I said I wished to get laid?





Admiral_Snackbar said:


> "I cluck my hair back and forth, I cluck my hair back and forth..."



Bwahahahahahaha.


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 24, 2012)

A long time ago, Marty decided to proudly own the title of _Chicken Shit_.


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 25, 2012)

BWOK!!!! Look at what I just hatched!!!! Call the people from the Guiness Book!!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 26, 2012)

I was going to try captioning this but y 'alls are too funny. No point in even trying this time.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Mar 27, 2012)

Dromond said:


> I did not forget you all.
> 
> So... CAPTION THIS!
> 
> ...



BillyBob misinterprets his friend's suggestion of finding a 'chickenhead'.

(And for anyone else not familiar, search it on urbandictionary.com lol)


----------



## Dromond (Mar 27, 2012)

Donna said:


> Do you think the genie misunderstood when I said I wished to get laid?



Winner, winner!

Alas, I need an assist in repping you. Can someone help a guy out?


----------



## Dromond (Mar 27, 2012)

And now...

...you know what to do. 

View attachment kittiesinsink.jpg


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 27, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Winner, winner!
> 
> Alas, I need an assist in repping you. Can someone help a guy out?



I got her.


----------



## Dromond (Mar 27, 2012)

lovelylady78 said:


> I got her.



Thank you! :happy:


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 27, 2012)

From the makers of Flea Dip, New Catnip Bodywash!


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 27, 2012)

lovelylady78 said:


> I got her.



Oops! I got her too!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Mar 28, 2012)

Dromond said:


> And now...
> 
> ...you know what to do.



I dunno what happened...came in heres to get a drink and kittehs popped out everywheres...like Gremlinz. True story.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 28, 2012)

"Genie, you KNOW this is not what I meant when I said I wanted to get a lot of pussy!"


----------



## Donna (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for the rep folks. 

Ginny stole my caption, dammit. Guess I will sit out this round.


----------



## penguin (Mar 28, 2012)

When I told you that I wanted to get your pussy soaking wet, this is NOT what I meant.


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 29, 2012)

penguin said:


> When I told you that I wanted to get your pussy soaking wet, this is NOT what I meant.



LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!! My rootbeer came out of my nose I was laughing so hard!!!!!!:bow:


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 15, 2012)

Dromond said:


> And now...
> 
> ...you know what to do.



Weeeelllllll??? Who wins??????


----------



## Dromond (Apr 18, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> "Genie, you KNOW this is not what I meant when I said I wanted to get a lot of pussy!"



:blush:

Sorry!

You win, Ginny!


----------



## Dromond (Apr 18, 2012)

Next round:

Actual caption: An employee gives a medical-cosmetic massage to a client using African snails at a beauty salon in Russia's Siberian city of Krasnoyarsk March 23, 2012. The beauty salon is the only one in the region using the snails' method, which is believed to help in speeding up regeneration of the skin, eliminating wrinkles, scars and traces of burn marks, according to the owner Alyona Zlotnikova. 

View attachment download (1).jpg


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 18, 2012)

The market for escargot-go girls was always a little sluggish.


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 18, 2012)

The Kids' Choice Awards just ain't what it used to be!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Dromond said:


> :blush:
> 
> Sorry!
> 
> You win, Ginny!


Yay, thanks! I'd like to thank my parents, my best friend, my cat, and the academy!!! *beauty queen wave.*


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 20, 2012)

Just when you thought Bloodletting with Leeches would be making a return. Dr. Cathcart Wamsley of the American Dermitalogical Association, announces a new all natural way to stimulate collegan production to erase wrinkles using Mollusks! "Simply place the snails along the wrinkle lines and *poof* you have the skin of a 20 year old albeit with a swampy smell and the slime snail deposits." ..... oh the things we do for beauty:smitten:


----------



## mango (Apr 21, 2012)

*"Hey you three up there... slide down here into this valley. I can make out two milk wells on these hills we can all share!"



*


----------



## Dromond (Apr 23, 2012)

Ernest Nagel said:


> The market for escargot-go girls was always a little sluggish.



We have a winner! *cheering crowd noise*


----------



## Dromond (Apr 23, 2012)

Ready... set... CAPTION THIS!


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 23, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Ready... set... CAPTION THIS!



Burger King in its attempt to reclaim the number 2 spot Today Introduced the :eat2:Monster Mega Whopper:eat2: a 5 pound angus beef burger.
The Monster Meal with 64 ounce fountain drink and bucket of curly fries comes in at 11,235 calories. After having a Monster Meal your eyes may be bigger than your stomach....but not for long.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 23, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Ready... set... CAPTION THIS!



As Jennifer opened her mouth to begin devouring her burger, she realized with shock that, for the first time in her life, a man had told her the truth when he said what he was giving her was 12 inches around.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 23, 2012)

Do you want fry with that?


----------



## mango (Apr 24, 2012)

*It takes two hands to handle my whopper!



*


----------



## MrSensible (Apr 24, 2012)

The colossal burger screamed out in terror as it felt it's beef patty undergo the grounding process once again...


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 24, 2012)

4 pounder?!? I thought it said 1/4 pounder! Stoopid Heart Attack Grill!


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 24, 2012)

When asked where he got his inspiration for the song, Feed Me, Alan Menken referred to the new Colossal Burger campaign in his home town.


----------



## Linda (Apr 29, 2012)

Open up wide!! Here's the beef!


----------



## fat_elf (Jun 8, 2012)

Okay, honey? I know I promised to eat any _one_ thing you picked from the menu, but I didn't exactly mean the "family sharer" section...
...no, no, I'll still eat it. A promise is a promise. I'd just like a little warning. You know,...next time.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 5, 2012)

I love this thread, and I hate that it died...so I'm reviving it! (Because who doesn't love a good dick joke?...) 

CAPTION THIS: 

View attachment unexplainable-photos-02.jpg


----------



## Dromond (Nov 5, 2012)

This truly is the cock o' the walk.


----------



## MattB (Nov 5, 2012)

The bridge over Viagra Falls


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 5, 2012)

Neverland, CA: Found in the Michael Jackson archives were personal notes and pictures. This picture was clearly the inspiration for the lyrics to a song in The Wiz. "...come on and ease on down, ease on down the road! Well don't you carry nothin that might be a load, come on and ease on down, ease on down, down the road."


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 5, 2012)

Dispatch: "911 What's your Emergency?"
Caller: "I am calling to report that the Phallic Boulevard Bridge is Going up!"
Dispatch: " The Phallic Bridge is a fixed Bridge!"
Caller: "Well the vasectomy didn't work....cause its going up!"


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 5, 2012)

MattB said:


> The bridge over Viagra Falls


This needs to win. lol


----------



## Donna (Nov 6, 2012)

"Balls to the wall!"


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Nov 7, 2012)

London (reuters) MI6 has received rumors of a plan to sabotage a bridge used by double-deck buses popular with tourists.

Police have assigned 21 of their brightest dicks to the site to investigate the threat.


----------



## Linda (Nov 7, 2012)

Donna said:


> "Balls to the wall!"



HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 11, 2012)

MattB said:


> The bridge over Viagra Falls



*WINNER!!* Congrats, MattB...rep is on the way!

(I told Dro, I was waiting for someone to make reference to a white pricket fence... )

Anyway...on to the next one. CAPTION THIS! 

View attachment 4Weird_Elephant_Playground_freecomputerdesktopwallpaper_1280.jpg


----------



## J34 (Nov 11, 2012)

Its the poop chute!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 11, 2012)

"Eleanor, did you see that? I think that elephant just shit a kid out."


----------



## Silver Fox (Nov 11, 2012)

The new republican Party symbol.


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 11, 2012)

Scene- The Bronx Zoo

"Smithers! When I told you to give Rajah a High Colonic, did I infer that bigger was better?"
"No Sir."
"well then Clean up this Mess! Get the Pooper Scooper and start on Staten Island and work your way back here!


----------



## Dromond (Nov 11, 2012)

(sung to the tune of "Slip Slidin' Away")

Shit slidin' away
Shit slidin' away
You know a brand new fetish is formin'
Shit slidin' away


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 11, 2012)

Anal port in a storm.

The New Ronco Pachyderm Packer; trunk free assistance that makes jumbo loads easy to deliver!


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 12, 2012)

I just want to say WTF??? Are they trying to scare the shit out of the little kids?! :shocked:


BTW:
I like "Poop Chute." :bow:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 12, 2012)

lovelylady78 said:


> *WINNER!!* Congrats, MattB...rep is on the way!
> 
> (I told Dro, I was waiting for someone to make reference to a white pricket fence... )
> 
> Anyway...on to the next one. CAPTION THIS!



Any minute now, Rush Limbaugh will come out the way he deserves.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 26, 2012)

J34 said:


> Its the poop chute!



I'm going with the poop chute! * WINNER!!*

(Although I give Ivan an honorable mention for making a quality Rush Limbaugh is a giant piece of Republican/elephant shit joke. )


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 26, 2012)

Next up...caption this! 

View attachment Urinal-2.jpg


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 26, 2012)

I thought I was on easy Street as Mick Jagger's Stand-in until I swallowed my tongue. Now this is the only Pissant job I can get!


----------



## MattB (Nov 26, 2012)

Piss at your own risk.


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 26, 2012)

lovelylady78 said:


> Next up...caption this!



Melvin almost peed himself when he walked into the men's room and saw the elusive Zoltar Urinal. He just knew if he hit the right spot that he'd get his wish to be BIG.


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 27, 2012)

100 points if you can nail his tonsils.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 1, 2012)

(this is for the aussies)

open wide, come inside its playschool


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 1, 2012)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Donna (Dec 1, 2012)

Perhaps it was a bad idea shopping for a plastic surgeon on Craigslist.


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Dec 2, 2012)

Shut up, Potty Mouth!


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey Lovelylady78, do we have a winner?


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 7, 2012)

RabbitScorpion said:


> Shut up, Potty Mouth!



I think I'm going to go with the witty "potty mouth" comment. *WINNER!!*


Care to add a photo BullseyeB?


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 8, 2012)

Sure!!! Here goes! Caption this! 

View attachment 536006_363802110335877_278564922_n.jpg


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 8, 2012)

Lily Pondering .....


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 8, 2012)

BullseyeB said:


> Sure!!! Here goes! Caption this!



I really shouldn't have had that last fly...


----------



## Dromond (Dec 8, 2012)

Thinking about hoppier times.


----------



## Donna (Dec 8, 2012)

Perhaps it *IS* easy bein' green.


----------



## MattB (Dec 8, 2012)

"I guess my problems started when I was just a tadpole...my Dad left the lily pad after I was born, and my Mom had to work three jobs just to keep us in flies. Times were tough..."


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 8, 2012)

Resting on his Tempur-Pedic Lilypad, Elroy thought "I'm so hungry I could eat a Horsefly!"


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 12, 2012)

MattB said:


> "I guess my problems started when I was just a tadpole...my Dad left the lily pad after I was born, and my Mom had to work three jobs just to keep us in flies. Times were tough..."



:bow:Winner, Winner, Frog's Legs Dinner! :bow: (Tastes like chicken!)

Someone please Rep Mr. MattB for me? Thanks!


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 13, 2012)

Here is a new one for your captioning pleasure!  

View attachment slide_245781_1403213_free.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 13, 2012)

You got that camera rolling? I want to capture this as evidence.



BullseyeB said:


> Here is a new one for your captioning pleasure!


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 13, 2012)

Ya'll watch this.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 13, 2012)

BullseyeB said:


> Here is a new one for your captioning pleasure!



When they came home unexpectedly early, the Andersons discovered why dinners served on their dining room table had recently tasted faintly of dog-butt, cat-butt, and revenge.


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 14, 2012)

"What fools these humans be!
"Yes Lord Zogg!"
"Canulous, Stop Grinning like and idiot smell your privates! Remember we are posing as harmless housepets! At the rise of the next full moon world domination will be ours! Then you can smile as much as you like!"
" Yes Lord Zogg!"


----------



## MattB (Dec 15, 2012)

To see me push Dave off the table, text "Cat Power" to 5411 now...


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 20, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> You got that camera rolling? I want to capture this as evidence.



:bow: Winner!!! Nicely done! :bow:

Honorable mention goes to MattB.


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 20, 2012)

Here's a new one for the season: 

View attachment imagesCAN8JSLT.jpg


----------



## masomania (Dec 20, 2012)

BullseyeB said:


> Here's a new one for the season:



"Its from the Cee Lo Green Collection"


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 20, 2012)

Christmas Bride of Frankenstein


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 20, 2012)

masomania said:


> "Its from the Cee Lo Green Collection"



HHAHAHAHH!!


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Dec 24, 2012)

I can see almost all the channels by just touching my fingers to that thimble thing on the back of the set, but I have to stare to the left to watch PBS out of the corner of my right eye.


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 24, 2012)

masomania said:


> "Its from the Cee Lo Green Collection"



:bow: Winner! Winner! :bow:


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 24, 2012)

Would someone else like to post the next pic for captioning?

Happy Holiday to all of you!!!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 13, 2013)

Caption this! 

View attachment 382144_2611137596071_1228563699_n.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 13, 2013)

But I wanted a prize AND bubble gum!


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 13, 2013)

Smell my Fingers!


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 13, 2013)

Daddy said he was sharing with Mommy because she doesn't have one. He put it right here.


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 14, 2013)

Insert Coin to Continue.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 14, 2013)

Are you my Mommy? :kiss2:


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 7, 2013)

Lovelylady98: Do we have a winner?


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 7, 2013)

nitewriter said:


> Smell my Fingers!



None of them made me cackle, but when in doubt, I go for the perv joke.  Nitewriter is the winner!


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 7, 2013)

I have one for y'all to caption! 

View attachment 131299740502.jpg


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Feb 8, 2013)

"Come on down to my boat, baby. Come on down, where we can play, Come on down to my boat, baby, come on down, we'll sail away!"


----------



## MattB (Feb 8, 2013)

Come to me Aquaman!


----------



## runningsoft (Feb 8, 2013)

"Jack Nicholson ain't got shit on me!"


----------



## Fattitude1 (Feb 9, 2013)

Why can I never find one of these for MY boat??


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 11, 2013)

salesman:The carved maidenheads come in Giant, Colossal and Super Colossal. Buyer: I'll take the Super Colossal....Why do I suddenly want shrimp Cocktail??


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Feb 18, 2013)

Is this how they did it in Titanic?


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 18, 2013)

"Yacht-zee!!!"

"A boat up the butt is worth two on the land."

"Tramp steamers are inexorably attracted to tramp stamps."


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 21, 2013)

Ernest Nagle :bow: Winner! Winner! :bow:

"Tramp steamers are inexorably attracted to tramp stamps."

Rep has been posted. 

Thanks for playing everyone! 

*Does anyone else have a pic to post for us to caption?*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 21, 2013)

Here's a source idea for y'all: http://weirdnews.about.com/od/suggestedreading/ig/Weird-News-Photo-Extravaganza/


----------

